# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Découvrez la version bêta de Canard PC online

## Ivan Le Fou

Nous avions promis quelque chose pour Noël, et ben devinez quoi ? on est un peu en avance !


Ok, c’est vrai, on a triché : ce que nous vous proposons aujourd’hui est en vérité une démo (« Bêta is the new démo », comme on dit chez nous). Notre valeureuse équipe technique a rencontré hier des difficultés imprévues concernant le nouveau système SSO (l’authentification unique entre le site, le forum et la boutique). Plutôt que d’avancer à l’arrache sur ces terrains très glissants, on a préféré reculer et se passer de toute la partie « connexion » du site, le temps de régler proprement ce problème.
Donc vous n’aurez pas droit aux fonctionnalités des abonnés ou même des utilisateurs enregistrés. On garde la surprise, en quelque sorte.


Cette version bêta se trouve sur : beta.canardpc.com

Vous y bénéficierez d'un accès complet à deux numéros de Canard PC rendus gratuits pour l’occasion (les n°348 et n°349), ainsi que les sommaires des deux derniers numéros.
Vous pourrez donc découvrir la mise en page et l’ergonomie générale du site, mais attention à trois points importants :

*Nous n’avons pas encore travaillé du tout le coté « responsive »* (adaptation automatique du site au format mobile et tablette). Nous avons promis une lecture confortable sur mobiles et elle le sera, c’est en cours.*Les liens avec le forum ne sont pas installés.* Cela fait partie des problèmes rencontrés. A terme, chaque article pourra être commenté sur le forum.*Le site actuel se résume à la page d’accueil, les pages d’articles et la page « Le Gratuit ».* Il y a une bonne demi-douzaine de types de pages et plein de fonctions supplémentaires qui sont en production ou déjà en test.
Bref, c'est une démo.

On attend vos critiques, vos questions, vos commentaires ou vos très nombreux compliments...

*ATTENTION: N'essayez pas de vous connecter avec votre compte forum, ça ne marchera pas.*

_Lire la news sur le site avec les images._

----------


## Darkath

Beau boulot,

Un beau cadeau pour conclure une année de merde  ::wub::

----------


## Sangoon

Salut, et merci pour la mise à dispo de la demo, est-il prévu un "thème dark" pour faciliter la lecture des longs articles sur un écran ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Salut, et merci pour la mise à dispo de la demo, est-il prévu un "thème dark" pour faciliter la lecture des longs articles sur un écran ?


Oui, ce sera dans la version finale.

----------


## Sangoon

> Oui, ce sera dans la version finale.


Top :D

Sous quelle forme préférez-vous les retours ? directement en commentaire sur ce fil ou centralisés dans un mail peut-être ?

----------


## Gigax

Je relisais le dossier sur les sous-marins d'ackboo, et je me disais que vous auriez pu mettre l'ensemble des articles des dossiers à la suite les uns des autres, plutôt que de forcer l'utilisateur à cliquer pour passer d'un article à l'autre. Je trouve ça pas hyper ergonomique dans ce sens. 

Sinon, c'est propre, c'est joli, la typo est agréable aussi à lire et la mise en page claire.

----------


## Darkath

Bah sur mobile oui à la rigueur, mais sur pc, je vois pas trop l'intérêt de l'infinite scroll.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je relisais le dossier sur les sous-marins d'ackboo, et je me disais que vous auriez pu mettre l'ensemble des articles des dossiers à la suite les uns des autres, plutôt que de forcer l'utilisateur à cliquer pour passer d'un article à l'autre. Je trouve ça pas hyper ergonomique dans ce sens.


Vous avez raison, cette partie là (liaison entre les parties d'un dossier) n'est pas terminée.

----------


## gros_bidule

Vivement que vous ayez finit le site, que je puisse montrer à LaPoste ce qu'est un vrai et joli magazine en ligne.
Pourquoi LaPoste ? Parce qu'ils comptent sortir une plateforme de magazines en lignes. Mais, vous pouvez vous en douter, c'est mal pensé sur tout plein d'aspects.


En tous cas votre beta a déjà de la gueule.
Félicitations et bon courage aux développeurs ! Ces mecs son des héros.

----------


## kennyo

C'est définitif le menu persistant à gauche sur mobile ? 

Sinon c'est chouette et propre.

Et j'aime bien le système "à la une", c'est bien foutu.

----------


## Sangoon

Quelques retours à chaud sur un premier tour d'une version desktop

- Il pourrait être sympa de conserver une version "sticky" du deuxième header minimaliste lorsque l'on scroll vers le bas et que le premier header n'est plus visible, dans ce header minimaliste on pourrait conserver par exemple les notifications de l'utilisateur, la barre de recherche et un ou deux liens essentiels, voir un bouton pour accéder aux préférences utilisateur.
- Il aurait, peut-être, pu être sympa d'avoir un champ de recherche accessible directement à la place du bouton recherche qui redirige vers une autre page.
- Le message suivant apparait au premier essai de connexion avec mon compte : "Trop d'échecs de connexion à partir de votre adresse IP. Cette adresse IP est temporairement bloquée."
- L'aide de la recherche est partiellement traduite (probablement normal):



> Search looks for exact, case-insensitive keywords; keywords shorter than a minimum length are ignored.
> Use upper-case OR to get more results. Example: cat OR dog (content contains either "cat" or "dog").
> You can use upper-case AND to require all words, but this is the same as the default behavior. Example: cat AND dog (same as cat dog, content must contain both "cat" and "dog").
> Utiliser des guillemets pour rechercher une phrase. Exemple : "le chat mange des souris".
> You can precede keywords by - to exclude them; you must still have at least one "positive" keyword. Example: cat -dog (content must contain cat and cannot contain dog).


- Je trouve que le menu statique à gauche est de trop, peut-être un menu déroulant prenant sa source sur un bouton de type "FAB" orné d'un beau dessin de couli pourrait faire le job et être compatible desktop et mobile

----------


## Albi33

Salut, 

c'est sympa comme version beta, je vais regarder ça plus en détail (et lire les numéros gratuits!) mais j'ai déjà deux trois remarques à faire: 

1. Les images sont trop lourdes, je ne sais pas si vous avez prévu à terme de les héberger chez un service de distribution comme Amazon mais je pense que vous avez intérêt à le faire, surtout que vous allez avoir beaucoup de traffic, cela va bouffer beaucoup de bande passante chez votre hébergeur sans parler du fait que ça ralenti l'expérience des utilisateurs. 

2. Ca serait bien de pouvoir naviguer rapidement d'une partie de la page aux autres, en ce moment j'ai l'impression qu'il faut juste beaucoup scroller, surtout sur la page d'accueil ou par exemple pour accéder à la section "Articles gratuits les plus récents" il faut passer par dessus l'édito du dernier numéro, le sommaire, la partie "à la une" etc. Edit: en fait je viens de me rendre compte que c'est faisable via le petit menu de navigation sur la gauche. Le problème c'est qu'en arrivant sur la page ce menu a l'air d'être intégré à la bannière et globalement il ne se distingue pas du reste de la page.

3. En parlant du menu sur le côté, c'est pas évident de savoir à quoi correspondent chaque image, surtout qu'en ce moment il est un peu buggé (chez moi lorsque je clique sur l'icône 3 ça met en "actif" le 2nd, lorsque le clique sur le 4 ça active le 3ème etc.).

4. Le sommaire, personnellement je ne trouve pas que cela se transpose bien de format papier à digital sans autres modifications qu'ajouter un lien pour chaque entrée, je n'ai pas vraiment de suggestions à ce niveau à part peut être passer via une sorte de système à menu (par exemple une barre de navigation qui liste les différentes sections "New", "Tests", "A venir" puis en cliquant sur chaque entrée ça afficherai sous format grille via des petites vignettes les différents articles contenus dans chaque section).
Quelque chose dans le genre: 
http://codepen.io/albi34/pen/GNLpog (c'est une démo que j'ai fait en 2 minutes via un éditeur en ligne, c'est juste pour donner une idée).

----------


## Sangoon

> http://codepen.io/albi34/pen/GNLpog (c'est une démo que j'ai fait en 2 minutes via un éditeur en ligne, c'est juste pour donner une idée).


Salut, c'est surtout un code pen fourni en exemple par les auteurs du framework angular material... même si sur le principe je suis plutôt d'accord.

----------


## FixB

Cool! Ça fait plaisir de voir le site, même en beta / démo.
Bon, je peux y accéder que depuis mon téléphone là et... effectivement, la version mobile ne semble pas parfaitement au point  ::):  le menu qui reste en permanence est un peu agaçant.

----------


## Albi33

> Salut, c'est surtout un code pen fourni en exemple par les auteurs du framework angular material... même si sur le principe je suis plutôt d'accord.


Pour ça que j'ai précisé en deux minutes, l'exemple est quand même un peu modifié pour illustrer mon point...J'avais juste besoin d'une base avec un grid layout tout fait et j'ai pris le premier qui m'est passé par la tête.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ca a l'air tout joli! Je trouve la police de caractère un poil fine mais c'est peut-être une question d'habitude, par contre ce qui me choque le plus c'est que vous balancez directement les images plein format dans les articles, du coup ils font bien 5Mo, ça va faire mal aux bandes passantes!
Bon par contre c'est cool, on pourra voir les captures en grand au lieu de prendre la loupe pour le mag  ::happy2::

----------


## Longwelwind

En résolution 1280x1024, la navbar de gauche overlap le texte.

----------


## Sangoon

> Pour ça que j'ai précisé en deux minutes, l'exemple est quand même un peu modifié pour illustrer mon point...J'avais juste besoin d'une base avec un grid layout tout fait et j'ai pris le premier qui m'est passé par la tête.


Aucun souci, je trouvais simplement plus "juste" de le préciser.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Un autre retour après m'être attarder plusieurs minutes sur le parcours de la page d'accueil, il me semble que les différentes sections de cette page ne sont pas assez marqués. On scroll sans trop savoir dans quelle section on est même si le menu de gauche essaye de nous le rappeler.

----------


## Orhin

Vous avez un truc sérieux et/ou centralisé pour remonter les bug (genre Mantis/Jira/issues github) ?




> - Il pourrait être sympa de conserver une version "sticky" du deuxième header minimaliste lorsque l'on scroll vers le bas


+1
C'est essentiel, que ce soit sur mobile ou sur desktop.




> C'est définitif le menu persistant à gauche sur mobile ?


Dont le rendu est tout pété d'ailleurs (c'est le mauvais bouton qui est sélectionné que ce soit via scroll ou clic).




> Le problème c'est qu'en arrivant sur la page ce  menu a l'air d'être intégré à la bannière et globalement il ne se  distingue pas du reste de la page.


Ouais, il faudrait un léger ombrage (comme sur les boutons FAB sous Android) pour mieux les distinguer.

Faudrait aussi virer la favicon Drupal, ça fait pas très sérieux.  ::P:

----------


## Gigax

> Bah sur mobile oui à la rigueur, mais sur pc, je vois pas trop l'intérêt de l'infinite scroll.


Bah ça fait des manipulations inutiles en plus quoi. Je parle d'infinite scroll uniquement pour les articles d'un même dossier pour ma part.

----------


## zoboton

Depuis le temps que je l'attendais, chouette  ::lol:: 

Comme un bougre, j'ai essayé de me connecter et ça marche (une sombre erreur de nombre de trop grand nombre de tentatives). J'imagine que c'est une fonctionnalité pas encore dispo...

Ma première réaction est que mon regard est un peu perdu. J'ai du mal à savoir quoi regarder, ou quoi trouver sur ce site. Certainement une question d'habitude et qui s'améliorera avec du vrai contenu ...

----------


## shlagevuk

Joli site!

Petit bug vu: sur la page http://beta.canardpc.com/online/extrait-gratuit , les liens amenant vers la descriptions de certains éléments du texte ne pointent pas au bon endroit.




> Je venais de terminer un jeu appelé Rags to Riches[1] et c'est...


On a http://www.canardpc.com/wp-admin/pos...ion=edit#_ftn1 comme lien et on devrait avoir http://beta.canardpc.com/online/extrait-gratuit#_ftn1 ou  #_ftn1

Idem pour le lien ramenant à l'article.

----------


## RomTaka

> Comme un bougre, j'ai essayé de me connecter et ça marche *pas* (une sombre erreur de nombre de trop grand nombre de tentatives). J'imagine que c'est une fonctionnalité pas encore dispo...


Ben ouais, c'est indiqué dans la news et dans l'OP de pas essayer de se connecter parce que c'est pas encore implémenté mais je m'en suis aperçu qu'après moi aussi.
Parce que c'est clair qu'on a envie de se connecter pour voir à quoi on a droit quand on est membre "premium" !  :B): 

En tout cas, bienvenue sur Internet à CPC ! En 2016, il était temps.  :;): 
C'est un bel outil cet Internet, n'est-ce pas ?  ::P:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Une chose qui me surprend c'est que vous gardiez la charte graphique du site actuel (Qui se voulait temporaire).
Personnellement faire de la lecture sur une charte graphique blanc #FFFFFF et rouge #FF0000 ca va vite m'exploser la rétine.
Je sais bien que c'est la charte graphique papier, mais sur papier c'est pas pareil.

Une autre chose m'as tout de suite confus: pourquoi faut que je scrolle 2-3 écrans pour avoir la liste des anciens numéros ?
Très sincèrement, mon premier réflexe en atterrissant sur la page ca a été: "Bon alors j'ai le droit de lire quels numéros ?" Du coup j'ai vu l'en-tête: "Choisissez votre magasine" et en fait non, c'est pas pour choisir son numéro.
Mon conseil, c'est de donner un langage graphique sur la page d’accueil qui signifie clairement "Bienvenu, voici les numéros que vous pouvez lire (avec en un peu plus gros le dernier sorti)", et après seulement je choisi d'entamer ma lecture sur tel ou tel numéro.
Car actuellement, le site balance direct au nez l'édito du plus récent numéro, c'est un peu brutal.
Je comprend bien l'intention de vraiment mettre en avant le dernier numéro, du coup on peut s'arranger: en haut de la page le choix des numéros, et en scrollant je lis un numéro.

Dernier point (sur littéralement 2 mins de "tour du propriétaire"), je trouve que la couv' est pas affichée assez grosse.
J'admire les couvertures CPC moi mossieur, et je m'attriste de ne pas l'avoir en gros et d'aller lire la dernière connerie que vous avez mis sur la pastille.

Tout ceci étant, bravo a toute l'équipe, ce site s'annonce super !

----------


## Frypolar

> - Il pourrait être sympa de conserver une version "sticky" du deuxième header minimaliste lorsque l'on scroll vers le bas et que le premier header n'est plus visible, dans ce header minimaliste on pourrait conserver par exemple les notifications de l'utilisateur, la barre de recherche et un ou deux liens essentiels, voir un bouton pour accéder aux préférences utilisateur.





> +1
> C'est essentiel, que ce soit sur mobile ou sur desktop.


Je suis pas du tout d’accord. Sur PC on a des écrans larges, on manque de place en hauteur. On a réussi à se débarrasser des toolbars à la con Yahoo/Ask, maintenant on se tape des bandeaux inutiles. Il servirait à quoi le bandeau concrètement ? T’as pas besoin de te connecter pendant que tu lis l’article. Le seul moment où tu as besoin de le faire c’est en haut de page ou en bas de page pour la section des commentaires. T’as pas non plus besoin d’avoir en permanence sous la main les boutons de partage (d’ailleurs ils sont discrets, c’est bien cool) et encore moins de savoir que tu es sur canardpc.com. Aucun des éléments du bandeau n’est utile. Le seul truc qui devrait nous accompagner au cours de la lecture c’est un bouton pour remonter en haut de page. Et encore, sur PC il y a une touche pour ça et sur mobile les navigateurs le proposent souvent dès que tu scroll vers le haut.

En l’état quand je lis un test j’ai ça :

Et c’est génial putain  ::o:  Il n’y a rien qui pollue la lecture, c’est super clair, comme quand je lis le magazine. Si vraiment il y a besoin de rajouter des éléments il vaut mieux utiliser les côtés.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Joli site!
> 
> Petit bug vu: sur la page http://beta.canardpc.com/online/extrait-gratuit , les liens amenant vers la descriptions de certains éléments du texte ne pointent pas au bon endroit.


Merci, c'est un import du site actuel qui s'est mal comporté.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une chose qui me surprend c'est que vous gardiez la charte graphique du site actuel (Qui se voulait temporaire).
> Personnellement faire de la lecture sur une charte graphique blanc #FFFFFF et rouge #FF0000 ca va vite m'exploser la rétine.
> Je sais bien que c'est la charte graphique papier, mais sur papier c'est pas pareil.


Un mode "nuit" sera là pour ceux qui préfèrent. Sinon, oui, c'est la charte graphique du magazine et c'est le site du magazine, alors... on aime bien qu'il y ait un lien.




> Une autre chose m'as tout de suite confus: pourquoi faut que je scrolle 2-3 écrans pour avoir la liste des anciens numéros ?


La barre de gauche est un menu de raccourcis. Elle sera présente sur toutes les pages un peu longues du site.
Pour les non-abonnés, la page à bookmarquer sera surement "Le gratuit", où s'affichent en priorité les derniers articles rendus gratuits. Le fait que deux numéros soient entièrement gratuits est exceptionnel.




> Dernier point (sur littéralement 2 mins de "tour du propriétaire"), je trouve que la couv' est pas affichée assez grosse.
> J'admire les couvertures CPC moi mossieur, et je m'attriste de ne pas l'avoir en gros et d'aller lire la dernière connerie que vous avez mis sur la pastille.


Je le note, merci.




> Tout ceci étant, bravo a toute l'équipe, ce site s'annonce super !


Merci beaucoup.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et c’est génial putain  Il n’y a rien qui pollue la lecture, c’est super clair, comme quand je lis le magazine. Si vraiment il y a besoin de rajouter des éléments il vaut mieux utiliser les côtés.


Et on a un mode "zen" encore plus dépouillé pour les yogabonnés.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> T’as pas non plus besoin d’avoir en permanence sous la main les boutons de partage (d’ailleurs ils sont discrets, c’est bien cool)


D'ailleurs on a sur le feu un système de partage moderne, comme les vrais: sélectionnez un bout de texte et hop, partagez avec les icones qui vont bien.

----------


## MrBou

+1 pour la *taille de la couv*

*chipotage* : sur le sommaire, je trouve que le récapitulatif du nombre de test / news / dossier est dispensable.
Si vous souhaitez le conserver, juste différencier les chiffres des catégories.




*'culage de mouche* : attention à la lisibilité de certains liens (en rouge ?)




Sinon bah c'est beau, lisible et ça respire, bref du bon boulot !  ::love::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Une chose qui me surprend c'est que vous gardiez la charte graphique du site actuel (Qui se voulait temporaire).
> Personnellement faire de la lecture sur une charte graphique blanc #FFFFFF et rouge #FF0000 ca va vite m'exploser la rétine.
> Je sais bien que c'est la charte graphique papier, mais sur papier c'est pas pareil.


Je ne sais pas si tu es sur chrome mais en utilisant l'extention Dark reader ça donne ceci :



Donc ça peut déjà bien t'arranger 

Il y a Owl pour Firefox sinon

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Ah merci Ianou.

En fait j'ai plutôt sorti l'artillerie lourde.
J'avais TamperMonkey sous la main:



> // ==UserScript==
> // @name         New Userscript
> // @namespace    http://tampermonkey.net/
> // @version      0.1
> // @description  try to take over the world!
> // @author       You
> // @match        http://beta.canardpc.com/*
> // @grant        none
> // ==/UserScript==
> ...


Ce qui rend un site un peu plus chaleureux et moins agressif sur les yeux:



(si vous trouvez que j'ai des gouts de chiotte sur les couleurs, changez les variables newColor et newColor2)

----------


## petitjoueur

Le texte sur fond tramé d'une image (floue ou nette, c'est pareil) à l'arrière rend le tout illisible pour moi. Chacun de mes yeux essaye de se fixer ou de se focaliser sur une autre partie de l'image. Une couleur de fond unie pour le texte serait grandement appréciée et, surtout, sans tramage. Surtout que celui-ci est "vicieux" (car oui, du coup, je découvre qu'un tramage peut avoir des vices) : chaque pixel est en fait un dégradé translucide.  ::cry:: 

(J'apprécie le style, qui fait penser aux premiers "jeux interactifs" sur CD-ROM, notamment les jeux MegaCD. Mais il y a sans doute une raison pour laquelle on ne voit -- presque -- plus ce genre d'effets depuis lors...)

----------


## Gynsu2000

Hello,
juste un truc bénin mais qui m'a sauté aux yeux: la police utilisée (Roboto Slab, avec serif) est okay pour les gros titres par contre pour les contenus en légende de bouton ça rend un peu bizarre. J'aurais plus vu du Roboto simple. Ca fait un peu désuet les empattements  ::):

----------


## Voodoo

J'ai kickstarté mais je ne peux pas me connecter avec mes identifiants du forum (et je n'en ai pas reçu d'autres).
Je ne sais pas si c'est normal ou s'il faut râler...

----------


## olivarius

> J'ai kickstarté mais je ne peux pas me connecter avec mes identifiants du forum (et je n'en ai pas reçu d'autres).
> Je ne sais pas si c'est normal ou s'il faut râler...


La partie connexion n'est pas encore fonctionnelle

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Concernant le scrolling, ce serait bien d'avoir un scrolling continu entre les articles. Un truc fluide qui permettent de retrouver le feeling du feulleutage du mag papier. Pour le moment c'est beaucoup trop haché pour une xp agréable. Un mode du type, je lis tout le mag d'une traite serait sympa.

Sinon c'est très joli  ::lol::

----------


## Melcirion

> La partie connexion n'est pas encore fonctionnelle
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Concernant le scrolling, ce serait bien d'avoir un scrolling continu entre les articles. Un truc fluide qui permettent de retrouver le feeling du feulleutage du mag papier. Pour le moment c'est beaucoup trop haché pour une xp agréable. Un mode du type, je lis tout le mag d'une traite serait sympa.
> 
> Sinon c'est très joli


Merci de la précision, j'essayais de réinit mon mdp sans succés (genre user inconnu)

----------


## kennyo

Toujours sur tablette / smartphone, avoir les rubriques sommaire façon 

Spoiler Alert! 


 liste des tests 

 ça serait vraiment bien. On clic sur test et la liste pop en dessous. 

Sans parler du début, il faut scroller la liste des 19 tests pour accéder à celle des dossiers. Quand affiché sur une largeur de page papier ça va, mais tout le sommaire à la suite à la verticale, ça fait lourd. Et en plus, des images par dessus pour certains des jeux testés dans la liste (surtout qu'on sait à quoi ressemble Civ6, CoD et BF).



Spoiler Alert! 


 



Et je pense pas que ça soit utile de cacher 2 infos dans la fiche des jeux : le poids et la plate-forme. On devrait tout voir par défaut.  :;):

----------


## Chadrien

Petite question : la version mobile sera-t-elle pensée (dans sa version finale) progressive web app (https://developers.google.com/web/progressive-web-apps/) ?

----------


## dudus

Bravo! Ca c'est de la beta comme on les aime  ::): 

Comme premier retour, +1 au commentaire d'Albi33: faites attention au poids des images, surtout en page d'accueil, aussi bien pour vous (coût en bande passante) que pour les lecteurs ;-) Une image de 500Ko resizée en petite vignette, c'est coûteux et ça pénalise l'xp utilisateur sur les petites connexions / mobile...

----------


## Garion

Bonjour, et merci pour cette Beta !

Petites remarques: 
Quand l'on consulte les news du no 348, il n'est pas possible de passer directement à la suite (aux tests) depuis le bas de page. 
Alors certes, dans les tests, il est possible d'aller au précédent ou suivant, mais il n'est pas possible d'atteindre directement le "bloc" d'après (tests->plume pudding). 
Le seul moyen de pouvoir le faire, c'est de revenir au sommaire. Cela est-il voulu?

Enfin, je n'ai pas trouvé de lien, sur la page des news, pour revenir au sommaire du numéro (il faut cliquer du coup sur le bouton "retour" du navigateur).

----------


## GunslingerPanda

Comme tout le monde je découvre le site et je trouve que c'est dans l'ensemble un super boulot.

Le seul petit bug que j'ai vu c'est dans le menu de gauche, en cliquant sur une des icônes, on se déplace bien à la bonne section mais ce n'est pas le bon icône qui est rouge.
C'est un peu déroutant parce que ça donne l'impression de pas avoir cliqué. 

Illustration :

----------


## sebzuki

Coucou les amis,

Très beau site  ::): 
Petit détail sécurité, dans les header de requêtes faut enlever "server : "Apache/2.4.10 (Debian)"
idem pour X-generator drupal 8  ::): 

Dans vote conf varnish il semble aussi que le TTL de votre homepage soit trop court  ::): 

bonne change à vous  :;): 

bon démarrage

----------


## Dia74

bonjour, merci pour l'accès à la beta et bon courage pour la suite

qlqs remarques dont certaines que j'ai déjà vu passer (j'avoue, j'ai pas lu tous les commentaires) :
- champ de recherche plutôt que bouton qui mène vers une page de résultats vide
- certaines images bien trop lourdes (1 Mo) sur la home
- utiliser des sprites pour réduire le nombre d'images / requêtes HTTP (en attendant HTTP/2), pour les pictos notamment
- un header sticky avec connexion, menu/logo, réseaux sociaux
- le menu de gauche highlght pas le bon élément quand on clique sur les pictos... en fait c'est peut être même plus général, par hasard il highlight la 1ère section visible dans le viewport ? genre si ça affiche en haut de page 2px d'une section il va highlighter le picto correspondant même si 99% de l'écran est occupé par la section suivante ? si c'est ça faudrait highlighter la section qui correspond au milieu de l'écran plutôt qu'au haut de l'écran
- section anciens numéros : "si nb numéros <= nb éléments du slider alors masquer flèches de navigation du slider" et je rajouterai "+ ne pas appliquer slider du tout" si c'est pas déjà le cas
- les pictos articles gratuits et archives pas forcément parlant + rajouter juste un title sur les a pour avoir un titre au hover (visibles sur PC uniquement du coup). d'ailleurs des a sans title ni text => bouh
- couleur bleue de certains liens sur fonds foncés genre l'encart FFXV
- footer un ptit lien back to top ? voire le placer dans le menu sticky de gauche du moment qu'on a scrollé jusqu'à un certain seuil donné (ex : 1500px ou dès qu'on a passé le 1er bloc principal - numéro actuel sur la home ou image d'illus sur un article)
- bloc numéro actuel de la home : j'ai dû cliquer sur la flèche pour comprendre que c'était pour replier/déplier, pour moi ça fait plus back to top justement... peut être que + et - seraient plus parlants ? ce qui amène l'autre question : intérêt de cette fonctionnalité ? elle est utile que si par défaut le bloc est replié, sinon je ne vois pas l'intérêt
- le chiffres dans le sommaire (ex : News 1) sont pas assez différenciés visuellement du titre associé faudrait changer leur typo ou taille ou couleur ou les 3
- 2 endroits où je ferai sauter le bloc .view-footer : juste sous le sommaire car y a déjà l'image doubleflat-border + pas mal de blanc et au dessus des 3 blocs connexion/abonnement/commander car y a le bouton "voir + ..." qui fait séparation

----------


## Larles

Felicitation pour ce site!
Petit detail sans grande importance : le favicon Drupal est visible sur les articles (genre ici : http://beta.canardpc.com/online/kohl...ideo-la-finale )

----------


## Paltorn

Pas fan de Drupal pour beaucoup de raisons, mais la 1e version du site est très sympa, même si ça manque cruellement d'HTML 5 à mon goût ;-)

----------


## Puck

Tous ces gens qui enculent des mouches et ne vont pas à l'essentiel : la grille de mots croisés n'est pas "cyber interactive web 2.0" ?!?!
Moi qui avait kickstarté en esperant un concurent serieux des mots croisés du Guardian...

https://www.theguardian.com/crosswords/quick/14547

Bon, je vous pardonne, de toutes façons je suis nul en mots croisés.

----------


## Althend

Hello,

Quelques critiques:

- Le site est SOUS-optimisé SEO. C'est mal !
- Il n'y a pas de back to top
- Pas de CTA facilement clair.
- Pour optimiser le CTA, il faut un minimum de contenu pour inciter le lecteur à payer pour lire le contenu (plusieurs choix possibles: teasers, nbr de caractères, rating etc...)
- Le fait que vous refuser de faire du tracking (genre gtm/ga) rend l'optimisation un peu hardcore... ;o
- Problème de size sur les caractères. (trop small)
- Navigation pas instinctive (overlay noir qui rend les images illisibles, bloc cliquable pour mener à l'article mais que rien n'indique que c'est le cas. En fait faut cliquer au hasard pour savoir vers où ça mène. cliquer sur l'auteur (écrit en rouge) ne ramène pas vers la bio ou la liste des articles de l'auteur... -
- pas super touch friendly.
- Pas de vision longtail sur le contenu. Il faut un approche reverse publishing (web to paper) avec auto link/tag/folder. Il est pas agréable de voir fouiller des des versions digitalisés du format papier pour retrouver un contenu  ::o: 



Il vous faut engager un digital marketer, il faut que le site marche autrement que grâce au financement kickstarter  ::(: 
Il faut que ça soit ouvert aux nouveaux clients et que ça leur donne envie d'investir  ::P: 


Mais je vous aime quand même hein.

----------


## tenshu

Vu le budget, je suis pour le moment assez déçu je dois dire.

On a un Drupal avec un thème pas foufou et une ergo pas formidable.
On est a mon avis plutôt au niveau des ambitions du budget initial.

C'est toujours mieux que l'existant, mais vous auriez mieux fait de confier le tout à une web agency digne de ce nom.

----------


## GrandFather

Je me suis précipité tout de suite sur une fonction pour moi primordiale du site, la recherche. Et le résultat est pour l'instant assez mitigé... Je ne sais pas comment sont indexés les articles, mais une recherche faite au pif sur « mafia » m'a remonté trois items, le test de Watch Dogs 2 et deux news, mais pas le test de Mafia III !

Pour le reste, je suis en train de visiter, et le ressenti est plutôt positif.  ::):

----------


## tenshu

> Pas fan de Drupal pour beaucoup de raisons

----------


## Max_well

Et sinon, y'a une url alternative de prévue pour les prolo qui sont bloqués au boulot sur canardpc.com et beta.canardpc.com (mais pas forum.canardpc.com, va comprendre) ?

----------


## Visslar

> Je me suis précipité tout de suite sur une fonction pour moi primordiale du site, la recherche. Et le résultat est pour l'instant assez mitigé... Je ne sais pas comment sont indexés les articles, mais une recherche faite au pif sur « mafia » m'a remonté trois items, le test de Watch Dogs 2 et deux news, mais pas le test de Mafia III !


Je confirme, le moteur de recherche n'est pas pertinent du tout.
Et je suis d'accord, c'est une fonction super importante : au lieu d'avoir un bouton recherche, mettez directement un champ de saisie, ça fera gagner du temps.

----------


## Louck

Drupal  :Emo: .

Mais bon je m'en fous de la techno tant que ca fonctionne bien. C'est surtout chiant pour les monsieurs qui travaillent avec.

Après je continue dans l'enculage de mouche: je trouve le site très monotone sur la page d'accueil. Sûrement pour rester simple et faciliter la lecture. Mais après avoir dépassé le sommaire et les articles à la une, mon impression personnel est que tu as des liens et des articles à gauche et à droite. Ca fait un peu bazar et il n'y a pas de séparations entre les différents parties.

Je pense que ca a été déjà dit: dans les carrousels, ce n'est pas très intuitifs de devoir cliquer sur un élément (ou nœud, je sais pas quel nom donné à ca) et ensuite sur le lien de l'image pour pouvoir accéder à l'article. Je me suis demandé pourquoi je ne pouvais pas simplement double-cliquer sur l'élément du carrousel pour accéder directement à l'article.


J'ai vu aussi qu'il y a un code couleur sur les articles avec le bleu (contenu gratuit ?) / violet (contenu payant ?) / vert (autre ? communauté ?). A la base je les ai confondu avec les types d'articles (tests, news, ...) avant de comprendre.


Mais après c'est cool comme site  ::): . Perso j’accéderai au site pour voir le magazine, donc ca sera surtout les parties "news à la une" et le "sommaire" qui m'intéressent le plus.

----------


## Phenixy

> Tous ces gens qui enculent des mouches et ne vont pas à l'essentiel : la grille de mots croisés n'est pas "cyber interactive web 2.0" ?!?!
> Moi qui avait kickstarté en esperant un concurent serieux des mots croisés du Guardian...
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/crosswords/quick/14547
> 
> Bon, je vous pardonne, de toutes façons je suis nul en mots croisés.


Excellente idée, les mots croisés en interactif pour glander au bureau!  ::o: 


Sinon, est-il prévu de regrouper les articles thématiques par "rubrique", c'est à dire avoir une page qui reprend tous les articles de cuisine, tous les articles Download, tous les Coin du Jeu, etc?

----------


## poferry

Je me demande s’il serait possible de faire évoluer les notes des jeux .
Il semble que de plus en plus de jeux sortent dans un état proche de l’Ohio ! C’est bien regrettable mais il va vous falloir vous adapter à ces méthodes de mécréants. Vous avez le choix soit de repousser les tests pour vraiment donner une note qui nous permettra de faire un choix et qui donne une chance au produit, soit vous fait évoluer la note au fils du temps.  Si on rajoute à cela les améliorations provenant des mods, il me semble que vous n’avez plus le choix : vous devez faire évoluer la note !
Je peux comprendre que faire un article, a chaque modification du jeu pour chacun des jeux, va vous demander de louer plus d’open space afin d’accueillir le meute de testeurs nécessaire. Donc je vous propose de créer, sur votre nouveau site, une échelle de note par jeux avec juste une indication et une date pour chaque modification.

Example :
CIV VI
Note	Date		Version				Explication
6 	25/12/2016 	V1.1 				Nouveaux Bugs/IA reste toujours autant stupide
7 	05/12/2016 	V1.0 				Premier test (Lien avec l’article canarpc)
8 	21/01/2017 	V1.1/Mod : Allezonchangetout 	Enfin du nouveau !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> *'culage de mouche* : attention à la lisibilité de certains liens (en rouge ?)
> Sinon bah c'est beau, lisible et ça respire, bref du bon boulot !


Oui, c'est un oubli, les liens en bleu (hop, sur la liste)
Merci, ça ne fait que commencer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai kickstarté mais je ne peux pas me connecter avec mes identifiants du forum (et je n'en ai pas reçu d'autres).
> Je ne sais pas si c'est normal ou s'il faut râler...


Ne pas râler c'est normal, nous expliquons que la connexion n'est pas encore possible: http://www.canardpc.com/decouvrez-ve...pc-online.html

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Toujours sur tablette / smartphone, avoir les rubriques sommaire façon 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  liste des tests 
> 
>  ça serait vraiment bien. On clic sur test et la liste pop en dessous.


Nous expliquons que le coté responsive n'a pas du tout été travaillé encore: http://www.canardpc.com/decouvrez-ve...pc-online.html
Ne vous inquiétez pas, ça viendra et nous sommes très attentif au confort de lecture.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Petite question : la version mobile sera-t-elle pensée (dans sa version finale) progressive web app (https://developers.google.com/web/progressive-web-apps/) ?


Non, le site sera simplement responsive.

----------


## Redlight

Ca serait bien qu'au rollover du menu à gauche qu'il y ait une petit étiquette qui indique le nom de la rubrique  :;):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Quand l'on consulte les news du no 348, il n'est pas possible de passer directement à la suite (aux tests) depuis le bas de page.


Oui c'est une limitation de la façon dont nous gérons les "News", qui ne sont pas considérées comme des articles comme les autres.




> Enfin, je n'ai pas trouvé de lien, sur la page des news, pour revenir au sommaire du numéro (il faut cliquer du coup sur le bouton "retour" du navigateur).


C'est noté, merci.




> Alors certes, dans les tests, il est possible d'aller au précédent ou suivant, mais il n'est pas possible d'atteindre directement le "bloc" d'après (tests->plume pudding). 
> Le seul moyen de pouvoir le faire, c'est de revenir au sommaire. Cela est-il voulu?


Les flèches autour du numéro (en haut à gauche) permette de circuler dans le numéro, y compris d'une section à l'autre (Test=>Plume pudding). Les "article précédent" / "article suivant" en basd e l'article ont la même fonction. En revanche, les différentes news ne sont pas atteignables de cette façon, c'est vrai.

----------


## Netsabes

> Je me demande s’il serait possible de faire évoluer les notes des jeux .
> Il semble que de plus en plus de jeux sortent dans un état proche de l’Ohio ! C’est bien regrettable mais il va vous falloir vous adapter à ces méthodes de mécréants. Vous avez le choix soit de repousser les tests pour vraiment donner une note qui nous permettra de faire un choix et qui donne une chance au produit, soit vous fait évoluer la note au fils du temps.  Si on rajoute à cela les améliorations provenant des mods, il me semble que vous n’avez plus le choix : vous devez faire évoluer la note !


On ne change pas la note, mais on a une rubrique (le SAV, il n'y en a pas dans les deux numéros gratuits mais il y en a eu récemment dans le numéro 350) qui sert justement à faire le point sur un jeu testé qui a évolué.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Tous ces gens qui enculent des mouches et ne vont pas à l'essentiel : la grille de mots croisés n'est pas "cyber interactive web 2.0" ?!?!
> Moi qui avait kickstarté en esperant un concurent serieux des mots croisés du Guardian....


On s'excuse !  ::):

----------


## gros_bidule

Pour les signalements de bugs et propositions d'améliorations, ne serait-il pas judicieux d'utiliser un outil dédié ?
GitHub (même si y'a pas de sources, osef, ou bien vous mettez les CSS, ça facilitera la vie des utilisateurs de Stylish) car c'est plutôt simple d'utilisation, sinon un vrai site de bugtracking ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> - Pas de vision longtail sur le contenu. Il faut un approche reverse publishing (web to paper) avec auto link/tag/folder. Il est pas agréable de voir fouiller des des versions digitalisés du format papier pour retrouver un contenu 
> Il vous faut engager un digital marketer(


Euh, non.




> Mais je vous aime quand même hein.


Nous aussi.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai essayé d'imprimer le site ça a pô marché.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai essayé d'imprimer le site ça a pô marché.


Pose ton écran sur le scanner pour faire une photocopie.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Vu le budget, je suis pour le moment assez déçu je dois dire.
> On est a mon avis plutôt au niveau des ambitions du budget initial..


C'est définitivement le budget initial (à peu de chose près). Comme nous l'avions expliqué après le kickstarter, le projet et le budget ne changent pas (c'était d'ailleurs la seule façon de tenir à peu près les délais annoncés), la seule différence étant le nombre d 'abonnés au démarrage.

----------


## pothi

Bon je vais faire du HS vu que je n'ai pas encore prit le temps de tester le nouveau site suffisamment pour avoir un avis.

Je sais que vous développez un nouveau Forum et il y a une fonction qui me plairait bien ce serait de pouvoir aller au dernier message non lu directement depuis le tableau de bord. 

Voilà dsl pour le HS je reviendrais après avoir testé le site sur différentes plateforme. Merci à vous j'ai adoré le CPC de ce mois ci (sauf que j'ose pas découper les "sticker" de votre noel radin, si jamais vous vouliez les rajouter sur le site ce serait super que j'ai pas à les scanner  :;):  )

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je me suis précipité tout de suite sur une fonction pour moi primordiale du site, la recherche. Et le résultat est pour l'instant assez mitigé... Je ne sais pas comment sont indexés les articles, mais une recherche faite au pif sur « mafia » m'a remonté trois items, le test de Watch Dogs 2 et deux news, mais pas le test de Mafia III !


La fonction recherche n'est pas du tout réglée, elle n'aurait pas dû apparaître à ce stade...




> Pour le reste, je suis en train de visiter, et le ressenti est plutôt positif.


Chouette !

----------


## tenshu

> C'est définitivement le budget initial (à peu de chose près). Comme nous l'avions expliqué après le kickstarter, le projet et le budget ne changent pas (c'était d'ailleurs la seule façon de tenir à peu près les délais annoncés), la seule différence étant le nombre d 'abonnés au démarrage.


Ceci expliquant cela.
Je reste déçu mais tant que je pourrais débarquer sur le site et balancer dans pocket mes contenus, ça sera infiniment mieux que ce qui existe aujourd'hui.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bon je vais faire du HS vu que je n'ai pas encore prit le temps de tester le nouveau site suffisamment pour avoir un avis.
> 
> Je sais que vous développez un nouveau Forum et il y a une fonction qui me plairait bien ce serait de pouvoir aller au dernier message non lu directement depuis le tableau de bord. 
> 
> Voilà dsl pour le HS je reviendrais après avoir testé le site sur différentes plateforme. Merci à vous j'ai adoré le CPC de ce mois ci (sauf que j'ose pas découper les "sticker" de votre noel radin, si jamais vous vouliez les rajouter sur le site ce serait super que j'ai pas à les scanner  )


Tu peux déjà, il y a une petite flèche à gauche du nom du sujet  :;):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et sinon, y'a une url alternative de prévue pour les prolo qui sont bloqués au boulot sur canardpc.com et beta.canardpc.com (mais pas forum.canardpc.com, va comprendre) ?


Non, pas pour l'instant.
(pour le forum, c'est parce que Doc TB est un filou généreux qui a pris le temps de bricoler ça il y a longtemps)

----------


## Kaelis

> Pose ton écran sur le scanner pour faire une photocopie.


Ah bien vu, j'étais sur le point de poser du papier calque sur mon écran  ::o:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Sinon, est-il prévu de regrouper les articles thématiques par "rubrique", c'est à dire avoir une page qui reprend tous les articles de cuisine, tous les articles Download, tous les Coin du Jeu, etc?


Les fonctions de recherche avancées (qui ne sont pas encore réglées) vont nous permettre de faire ce genre de chose à terme, oui.

----------


## pothi

> Tu peux déjà, il y a une petite flèche à gauche du nom du sujet


Mince désolé alors merci frypo  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je sais que vous développez un nouveau Forum


Bonjour, nous ne développons pas de nouveau forum.

----------


## Foucheur

Salut à tous, 

Très sympa le nouveau site, les informations sont accessibles assez rapidement et le site général est assez intuitif. J'ai rencontré très peu de bugs techniques.


Comme j'suis un peu relou j'avais un feedback à faire sur un bouton. Il aurait été cool de pouvoir accéder à l'article en cliquant sur la colonne de gauche. à l'heure actuelle quand j'arrive dans cette partie de l'écran (voir screen), j'peux accéder à l'article qu'en appuyant sur la grosse image alors que ma première intention c'est de cliquer sur les onglets de gauche pour ouvrir l'article. 


merci de m'avoir écouté  ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

Magnifique site Beta, très agréable au niveau de la navigation et de la lecture... 

Je suis curieux de découvrir les petits bonus, comme les _achievements_ ou les bisous virtuels  :Bave: 

Bon courage, en tout cas  ::):

----------


## Paltorn

> ...


Ah ah je me sens moins seul, merci ^^ Drupal, pas de HTML 5, me plait assez moyennement l'agence que vous avez choisi au final  ::P: 

Sinon un outil de bug tracking façon Mantis par exemple, gratos et simple à utiliser, ça serait quand même plus pratique pour vous soumettre tous les bugs de façon un minimum organisée, en permettant notamment de voir les bugs indiqués par les autres canards et éviter d'être redondants  ::): 




> - Le site est SOUS-optimisé SEO. C'est mal !
> - Le fait que vous refuser de faire du tracking (genre gtm/ga) rend l'optimisation un peu hardcore... ;o


1/ le SEO çaymal !  ::P: 
2/ pas de tracking chez les canards, on est pas chez Webedia  ::P:

----------


## Xedios

Félicitation pour cetee beta du site !

Je pense avoir trouvé un bug d'affichage dans le test de Civ VI : une citation vient entraîner un retour à la ligne qui casse un mot. Cela donne le résultat comme suit :
"et des unités de so"
CITATION "utien sur la même case."

----------


## Cannes

Super site, c'est joli. Hâte de pouvoir accéder à la fonction s'inscrire pour pouvoir crier sur tout le monde pour réclamer des articles. En tout cas, l'interface est vraiment cool !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Félicitation pour cetee beta du site !
> Je pense avoir trouvé un bug d'affichage dans le test de Civ VI : une citation vient entraîner un retour à la ligne qui casse un mot. Cela donne le résultat comme suit :
> "et des unités de so"
> CITATION "utien sur la même case."


Oui nous avons un soucis avec les phrases en exergue dans les paragraphes, c'est embêtant.

----------


## pseudonyme

Mes remarques à 2 francs:




> Une chose qui me surprend c'est que vous gardiez la charte graphique du site actuel (Qui se voulait temporaire).
> Personnellement faire de la lecture sur une charte graphique blanc #FFFFFF et rouge #FF0000 ca va vite m'exploser la rétine.
> Je sais bien que c'est la charte graphique papier, mais sur papier c'est pas pareil.


Je suis d'accord, mais il faut qu'ils puissent garder une cohérence entre les 2 chartes graphiques. S'ils faisaient le site gris et bleu, rien à part le titre t'indiquerait que c'est le site de CPC. Quant à quoi faire... ça... je laisse les graphistes graphister...




> Une autre chose m'as tout de suite confus: pourquoi faut que je scrolle 2-3 écrans pour...


1000 fois oui. Pas forcément pour les anciens numéros, mais une fois que les lecteurs auront lu l'édito, je pense que ça ennuiera tout le monde de le scroller à chaque connexion.
A la première connexion/première page affichée, il faut pouvoir avoir les informations les plus importantes/récentes. Si je prends l'exemple de Gamekult et si on fait abstraction des bandeaux de pub, à la première connexion tu as 2 articles à la une et les news. Je ne dis pas que le site CPC doit devenir un erzats de site de jeux vidéo lambda, mais à la première connexion je m'attends à pouvoir accéder directement à quelques articles à la une (dont l'édito), et avoir une accès rapide aux derniers articles publiés avec une information graphique me permettant de savoir si j'ai déjà lu l'article ou non.

PS: Sinon j'ai hâte de voir la version abonné pour bien me rendre compte du travail accompli. Et ma déformation professionnelle rêve en secret de faire un retex (retour d'expérience) sur ce projet  :;):

----------


## Guapo

Ca s'annonce pas mal  ::P: 

Comme déjà évoqué, le favicon est à changer urgemment, et on lit assez mal l'édito à cause de l'image de fond (surtout les vieux comme moi).
Sinon, Les icônes à gauche devraient être en dehors de la surface "utile" pour éviter de cacher le texte (cf. ci-dessous).



Et pour le fun, ayant travaillé dans une agence, quand je réceptionnais un site en cours de réalisation, le premier truc que je faisais était d'aller tester sa conformité aux recommendation du W3C ici.
Certes, certaines erreurs sont sans importance mais d'autres peuvent rapidement être génantes (ex.: les ID dupliqués).
Mais je chipotte  ::ninja:: 

J'attends de pouvoir me connecter et de lire les articles avec impatience  ::):

----------


## Cannes

Je me permets de relever lorsque qu'on clique sur les icônes sur le côté, ça nous met en surbrillance l'icone du dessus (en rouge) mais on arrive bien dans la catégorie qu'on a choisi. (c'quand même bien hein)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Oui, on a noté ce bug créé par un pixel fourbe.  ::):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Je suis d'accord, mais il faut qu'ils puissent garder une cohérence entre les 2 chartes graphiques. S'ils faisaient le site gris et bleu, rien à part le titre t'indiquerait que c'est le site de CPC. Quant à quoi faire... ça... je laisse les graphistes graphister...


Depuis que le site internet a changé d'apparence (y'a un an ou deux), je regrette l'ancien. Le bon vieux "c'était mieux avant".
Rappel de y'a 4ans: https://web.archive.org/web/20120214....canardpc.com/

Et encore,ca c'était déja avancé. Les autres vieux de la viellent se souviennent encore de canardplus peut-etre ?
https://web.archive.org/web/20060626...anardplus.com/

Personnellement, c'est le style avec les planches en arriere plan que j'apprécie le plus. Ca donne un coté chaleureux a la page.

----------


## Cartben

Bonjour, 

Je trouve globalement que la navigation est plutôt intuitive. 
À part quelques problèmes graphiques, c'est plutôt fluide et clair.

Il manque peut-être un encadré au niveau des titres et l'image d'entête des articles est un peu trop grande (je suis sur tablette).

Sinon j'attend le contenu maintenant.

----------


## OniTux

Bonjour,

Juste une question, un flux RSS est prévu pour le nouveau site ou pas? Pour le moment, je ne l'ai pas trouvé sur le nouveau site (mais vu qu'il s'agit d'une version beta ça doit être normal, ou alors je doit être aveugle).

----------


## tenshu

Personne pour faire remarquer que ces enfilades de liserés colorés c'est quand même affreusement moche.
J'arrive pas à me concentrer sur autre chose.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour,
> 
> Juste une question, un flux RSS est prévu pour le nouveau site ou pas? Pour le moment, je ne l'ai pas trouvé sur le nouveau site (mais vu qu'il s'agit d'une version beta ça doit être normal, ou alors je doit être aveugle).


Oui tout à fait, c'est prévu.

----------


## CQFD

Bonjour,
Bon boulot pour le Beta-site. La navigation n'est pas encore instinctive mais cela devrait venir  ::wacko:: 
Une petite question (en fait non, 1 grande question divisée en 2 petites  :tired: ) :

Avez-vous l'intention de proposer des liens dans les articles qui font référence à des jeux pour que nous puissions aller voir le test du jeu cité (très utile pour les personnes qui, comme moi, ne disposent pas de mémoire), cela peut être en fin d'article (ne soyons pas excessif non plus) ?

Est-il envisagé de créer (attention les yeux) une "communauté" autour d'un article ? Je m'explique : Je lis tranquillou le test sur "Star X Revenge" et à la fin du test, il m'est généreusement proposé un lien pour aller voir le SAV sur ce même jeu (ou tout autre article). Nous pourrions ainsi avoir le plaisir jouissif de faire "belote, rebelote et dix de der" avec pour un même jeu : "en chantier", "A venir", "Test", "SAV" (là, ça ne compte pas car ça fait 4 articles et je n'ai que 3 actions dans mon exemple...).

Encore bravo pour l'initiative et le travail réalisé !

----------


## Nielle

Edit: si j'ai bien compris. les articles de la partie abo ne sont pas encore lisible c'est ça?

----------


## Netsabes

Oui, vous avez pour le moment accès essentiellement à deux numéros gratuits (le 348 et le 349). Pour le reste, il faudra attendre que la connexion avec la boutique fonctionne.

----------


## anansiboy

C'est très dommage d'avoir un thème plutôt mal foutu.
Je suis expert Drupal et je vois là beaucoup de choses qui m'embêtent un peu au niveau de l'intégration. Beaucoup trop de html à tout va pour pas grand chose (cf notamment les templates de view avec moult div avant d'arriver au contenu). Mais soit, c'est un thème, ça se refait avec le temps et surtout avec plus de html 5 (Oui, c'est tout à fait possible avec Drupal et surtout avec le 8, n'en déplaise aux précédents râleurs  ::P: )

Mais surtout l'ergonomie du sommaire de chaque magazine me fait un peu mal aux yeux. C'est très/trop déséquilibré.
Je suivais d'un air très intéressé l'évolution du projet après avoir filé des billes, et j'avais peut-être trop d'attente au fur et à mesure des différents mails d'information.
En tout cas, bon courage pour la suite du taf et, là encore pour râler un peu, c'est quand même dommage de ne pas avoir fait du mobile first.

----------


## Nielle

Concernant la forme du site, vous y apporterez encore des changements?

Je dois admettre que j'aimais beaucoup l'esprit de l'ancien site. Si je prends l'exemple de judgehype qui vient de refaire son portail, je trouve que le charme du site à complètement disparu et, dans le même coup, une partie de son âme qui le rendait si unique, pour se rapproche d'un simple copier-coller d'un template lambda 2.0 fait par le stagiaire de la boulangerie du coin. Mettez-y au moins des tâches de café qu'on puisse voir que le design a été réfléchis.  

Et pas un simple fond gris, sinon on ne verra plus la différence entre Gamekult, Gameblog, et CanardPC. Et se serait vraiment un drame. 

 :Emo:  prie pour un dessin de Couly qui rox sa maman  :Emo: 

Concernant la lisibilité du texte. Je trouve que l'interlignage est un poil trop grand avec un écriture aussi light que celle-ci. Un poil plus gras ne me dérangerait pas.
Vous y ajouterez la possibilité de modifier les taille des polices ? A voir l'utilité, vu qu'on peut zoomer. Mais ça m'a juste traversé l'esprit.

PS: aussi un habillage pour les légendes photos.

Edit: L'approche Mobile First est quand même plus couillue. Ca peut comporter quelques risques avec les autres sites peut-être. 
J'ai test sur mon mobile. Le texte est collé à l'écran à gauche c'est pas top. Manquerait un margin-left de qque pixels!

----------


## Orhin

> Je suis pas du tout d’accord. Sur PC on a des  écrans larges, on manque de place en hauteur. On a réussi à se  débarrasser des toolbars à la con Yahoo/Ask, maintenant on se tape des  bandeaux inutiles. Il servirait à quoi le bandeau concrètement ?


Juste le menu "Accueil/Le gratuit/boutique/etc", la base quoi.
Mais je parle d'un bandeau de 50px max hein, pas d'un truc vraiment invasif.

Après, je comprend bien que c'est une question de gouts.




> Ah ah je me sens moins seul, merci ^^ Drupal, pas de HTML 5, me plait assez moyennement l'agence que vous avez choisi au final


Surtout que la release d'Angular 2 est dispo depuis cet automne.  :Mellow2: 




> Sinon un outil de bug tracking façon Mantis par exemple, gratos et simple à utiliser, ça serait quand même plus pratique pour vous soumettre tous les bugs de façon un minimum organisée, en permettant notamment de voir les bugs indiqués par les autres canards et éviter d'être redondants


Je serais plutôt partant pour les issues GitHub, ça pique un peu (beaucoup) moins les yeux que Mantis.
Mais oui, ce serait bien d'avoir un "vrai" outil autre que le topic pour faire nos retours.

----------


## Darkath

> Ah ah je me sens moins seul, merci ^^ Drupal, pas de HTML 5, me plait assez moyennement l'agence que vous avez choisi au final


Je pense que le choix de drupal s'explique par les problèmatique de gestion des articles / contenu.

C'est sans doute plus facile/moins cher de devoir exporter des articles vers un CMS tout fait, que de refaire un CMS custom en JS/HTML5. La plupart des magazines en ligne sont soit codés a la pisse, soit utilisent des CMS tout faits.

----------


## mgremont

Petit retour:

-Beaucoup mais alors beaucoup trop de scrolling pour les navigations, il serait judicieux pour moi d'avoir une sorte de menu/sommaire sur le côté lors de la lecture de magazine pour aller d'un bout à l'autre en un clique. Naviguer d'article en article en bas de page ou devoir revenir sur le sommaire du magazine n'est pas ergonomique du tout.
-L'affichage des images en tailles réelles dans les tests a l'air de ne pas être du tout fini (bordure moche + légende affiché à moitié sur l'image à moitié au dessus). 
-Pour moi trop de blanc tue le blanc, c'est beaucoup beaucoup trop clair et la palette de couleur est trop pauvre pour délimiter les éléments (encore plus sur un écran 4k)
-Peut être dû en parti au problème du dessus, le sommaire manque clairement de structure pour moi. Avec les images ici et là ça fait un peu site en pure html sans CSS d'il y a 10ans.

Pour ne pas faire que râler, le site est globalement joli (hormis les problèmes cités au dessus) et donne vraiment un coup de neuf, sans compter le contenu qui lui ne fera aucun doute  ::):

----------


## tenshu

Y'a toujours une personne pour se plaindre de scroller en bientôt 2017  ::rolleyes:: 
C'est encore plus savoureux quand la personne est équipée en 4k  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> de choses qui m'embêtent un peu au niveau de l'intégration. Beaucoup trop de html à tout va pour pas grand chose


Ouaip typique de drupal qui pisse des div.
Je regardais fences n'a même pas de version drupal 8.
D'ailleurs c'est un drupal 7 ou 8?

----------


## mgremont

Le problème n'est pas de scroller, mais de scroller pour faire des choses utiles.
Devoir aller tout en bas ou tout en haut de la page pour pouvoir en changer et en plus ne pas pouvoir choisir la page sur laquelle on atterri est pour moi un gros handicap dans le cadre de la lecture d'un magazine.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> -L'affichage des images en tailles réelles dans les tests a l'air de ne pas être du tout fini (bordure moche + légende affiché à moitié sur l'image à moitié au dessus)


Oh ? Pouvez-vous nous faire un screen avec ce problème (et nous donner les infos qui vont avec: résolution, navigateur etc.)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je pense que le choix de drupal s'explique par les problèmatique de gestion des articles / contenu.


Ajoutez-y une (grosse) problématique de gestion des droits utilisateurs et du gratuit/payant, et vous y êtes.
Il n'a jamais été question de faire un site "from scratch". Cela ne rentrait ni dans le budget ni dans le planning, et surtout réinventer la roue à chaque fois n'a aucun sens quand on n'est pas un pure player.

----------


## anansiboy

> Ajoutez-y une (grosse) problématique de gestion des droits utilisateurs et du gratuit/payant, et vous y êtes.
> Il n'a jamais été question de faire un site "from scratch". Cela ne rentrait ni dans le budget ni dans le planning, et surtout réinventer la roue à chaque fois n'a aucun sens quand on n'est pas un pure player.


Non mais Drupal est un bon choix technique pérenne qui répond à vos problématiques éditoriales. Je bosse actuellement sur un gros site d'un autre organe de presse papier/web et je n'imagine pas un instant partir sur autre chose que ça pour toute la logique d'édition de contenu et règles de gestion qu'il peut y avoir derrière. 
Par contre, la partie intégration ressemble plus à un site fait par des développeurs qu'autre chose. Il y a des manques évidents que plusieurs personnes ont relevé sur l'ergo et la qualité du code crashé par le theme.
D'ailleurs, c'est du Drupal 7 ou 8 du coup ? 

Même si j'ai l'air à charge dans ce message ou mon précédent, je ne peux que féliciter l'équipe sur le projet. J'espère en tout cas qu'ils auront bien assez le temps d'affiner tout ça dans la joie et la bonne humeur  ::):

----------


## mgremont

J'ai peut être été un peu violent dans mes propos, pas tout à fait au lieu de pas du tout fini aurait été plus approprié, la bordure noir ajoutée à l'image pour le slideshow et les flèches ne sont pas pas si moche, mais je trouve le tout un peu simple/rustique (mais c'est très personnel).

Voici un screenshot concernant le texte qui chevauche l'image, je ne sais pas si c'est voulu. La résolution est du 1080p avec chrome (j'en ferais une autre en 4k ce soir si vous le voulez).

----------


## Ellundrine

Est ce qu'un récap des bugs déjà remonté pourrait pas être mis sur le premier post ?

J'étais partis pour faire une liste mais je les ai tous trouvé en lisant le thread.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Voici un screenshot concernant le texte qui chevauche l'image


Merci !

----------


## Thomasorus

> Non mais Drupal est un bon choix technique pérenne qui répond à vos problématiques éditoriales. Je bosse actuellement sur un gros site d'un autre organe de presse papier/web et je n'imagine pas un instant partir sur autre chose que ça pour toute la logique d'édition de contenu et règles de gestion qu'il peut y avoir derrière. 
> Par contre, la partie intégration ressemble plus à un site fait par des développeurs qu'autre chose. Il y a des manques évidents que plusieurs personnes ont relevé sur l'ergo et la qualité du code crashé par le theme.
> D'ailleurs, c'est du Drupal 7 ou 8 du coup ? 
> 
> Même si j'ai l'air à charge dans ce message ou mon précédent, je ne peux que féliciter l'équipe sur le projet. J'espère en tout cas qu'ils auront bien assez le temps d'affiner tout ça dans la joie et la bonne humeur


Pareil que le monsieur ici, il y a du temps donc on verra sur la fin. 

Cependant je suis déçu par la mise en forme des articles. Quand vous parliez de bosser avec une boite qui allait vous faire une transition du papier au web, je m'attendais évidemment aux choix de quoi mettre en avant/comment organiser le contenu. Mais aussi à autre chose que du colonage de blog avec des images 50% dans une colonne de texte. Sans partir dans du gros délire a la polygon j'espérais autre chose que la mise en page du premier wordpress/drupal venu. J'espère que ça évoluera aussi de ce coté.

----------


## Pandalex

Juste dans l'ensemble je suis d'accord mais pour pas démotiver l'équipe on ne remonte que les problèmes hein, faut pas penser que tout est négatif !

Perso j'ai tenté sur mobile mais j'ai vite laissé tombé c'était pas jouable.

----------


## Pyopillot

*Beau boulot* et bravo à tous pour le projet  ::): 

Je ferais des vrais retours dès que la version mobile sera dispo.
En effet, ça sera surtout sur ce format que je vais consulter ^^

Côté attente, j'ai juste besoin que ça soit le plus clair et lisible possible, façon mode lecture Zen.
(taille de police suffisante, contraste fort, pas d'abus des majuscules, chargement des images en différé, facilité de naviguer dans le sommaire et de passer d'un article à l'autre). 

Avez-vous une date à nous donner sur l'arrivée de la version mobile?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> [B]
> Avez-vous une date à nous donner sur l'arrivée de la version mobile?


Non pas de date, ça demande pas mal de boulot et c'est au planning dès début janvier.

----------


## acdctabs

Et c'est là que je suis surpris que vous ayez pas commencé par la version mobile. C'est ce qu'on est censé faire quand on développe du web maintenant.
Bon de toute façon, la beta est efficace, il y a plein de remontées ici. Rien à rajouter.

----------


## kennyo

Après c'est fonctionnel. Si on oublie le menu persistant qui cache le texte, j'arrive à lire les deux mags dispos sans problème depuis un Note 3.


Question/idée : on pourrait voir apparaître un lien forum-communité vers le topic d'un jeu à la fin d'un test ? Dans les infos complémentaires de la fiche du jeu par exemple. 

Après le public abonné n'est pas forcément celui du forum et inversement.

----------


## Guapo

Un truc aussi et qui s'adresse aussi au forum : l'identification qui a l'air d'être prévu en HTTP, non sécurisé.
En 2017, tout de même...

----------


## meduz

J'avais pas encore vu le sujet, mais j'avais donné mon micro-feedback en mode 140 car.

Je suis conscient des contraintes budgétaires et bla-bla-bla, mais le web bien branlé et rentable en 2016, c'est comme le journalisme JV : c'est bien plus compliqué et coûteux en investissement qu'en 2008.

Je vais juste évoquer 4 éléments capitaux.

1. *Le poids du site, siyouplé*. Voici un screenshot d'un petit encart de la page d'accueil :


Spoiler Alert! 






Et voici le poids des deux images : 


Spoiler Alert! 






Oui, c'est des .png en 1080p pour occuper une zone de 250px de large. Juste ces deux images font 5+ Mo sur les 10 Mo chargés par la page.

Conclusion : ça va coûter cher de surfer sur CPC depuis un mobile en itinérance.

Solution :
- Côté serveur un resizer/optimiseur d'image (genre imgmin ou imageoptim). (ImageOptim est aussi assez cool en tant que soft.)
- Côté front : utiliser les zimages responsive (srcset) afin que ce ne soit pas la maladresse des rédacteurs qui détermine si le site sera une plaie de bande-passante ou non.

Plus de la moitié du surf sur les zinternets se fait sur mobile. Pas d'optimisation = perte des visiteurs = frein à la croissance. La data coûte cher (surtout ailleurs qu'en France), et perdre une connexion va vite : plus c'est gros moins les coin-coins risquent de pouvoir charger tout le contenu s'ils entrent dans un tunnel ou dans un marécage.

Aussi, y'a-t-il vraiment besoin de 207 Ko pour l'image floue de la zone d'édito ? http://beta.canardpc.com/sites/defau...%20Couv351.jpg
Réutiliser la miniature de la couv' avec un flou créé en CSS (supporté partout sauf IE 11, pour lequel un p'tit trick ou bien choisir une dégradation viable fera l'affaire), c'est une petite économie, mais c'est le genre de manquements qui, mis bout à bout, rendent un site lourd.

2. *Un site web, c'est pas un magazine papier*. Au diable les contraintes qui poussent les designers/maquettistes à condenser à fond le texte, aérez-nous ceci :


Spoiler Alert! 





(En haut : actuellement. En bas, avec 2 min. de modif', sans être designer, mais en ayant des yeux.)

Les gens un peu avisés comme Tenschu utiliseront Pocket pour accroître le confort de lecture et lire hors ligne, et il existe un risque que vous perdiez ou gagniez moins facilement les autres si vous tendez pas vers ce niveau de lisibilité.

J'ai du mal à cerner la structure du site et de la homepage parce que tout est condensé comme sur une feuille A4.

3. *La sémantique HTML5 et les perf*, foutrecoin !

Aujourd'hui, le SEO d'un site, c'est deux choses :
- un document HTML structuré, avec balisage HTML5 ;
- les perf du site et ses features qui vont dans le sens du web de 2016. Google en tient compte, et c'est une bonne chose, car c'est le seul moyen de tirer le web vers le haut.

En l'état, c'est pas vraiment encourageant des deux côtés (mais on a vu pire). La bonne nouvelle, c'est que c'est quasi le même chez les concurrents. Bienvenue sur internet !

4. D'une manière générale, *les bons designs, c'est comme jouer à Mega Man* : trials and errors, on avance par itération vers une solution meilleure. Et là, je pense que vous êtes pas encore à la moitié du niveau.

À la base, vous souhaitiez lever 60 k dont 55% – soit 33 k – pour le site, ce qui est juste complètement dérisoire pour avoir de la qualité, parce qu'un site en 2016, c'est vraiment vraiment énormément de choses à considérer. Chance : vous avez chopé 4 fois la somme parce que vous êtes parmi les meilleurs côté FR et que vous avez un historique légendaire. Potentiellement, vous avez la ressource financière. Mais le plus compliquer dans le web, c'est la ressource du talent, mais là, je crois que je me mêle de ce qui me regarde pas, alors Joyeux Noël et faites pour un mieux pour tirer les choses vers le haut.  ::ninja::

----------


## BoZoin

Joyeux noël à toute l'équipe ! Merci pour le boulot abattu sur le site. Malgré  quelques soucis ici et là, je trouve le site très agréable à parcourir. J'ai hate que tout cela soit finalisé !  :Beer:

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Un truc aussi et qui s'adresse aussi au forum : l'identification qui a l'air d'être prévu en HTTP, non sécurisé.
> En 2017, tout de même...


Tout à fait d'accord ! Ce serait un joyeux cadeau de Noël, le https.  ::ninja::

----------


## SFK94

Glop ! Et Merry Christmas :-)

Sans préjuger de l'implémentation côté salle des machines, je trouve que c'est une première bonne impression : c'est propre et ça sent le CPC.

Oui, vous avez (mais je sais que vous savez) encore bien du boulot à abattre, c'est indéniable.

De même, je ne pense pas que le changement de paradigme (papier > web "classique" > web "moderne" etc. etc.) ait été pris en compte, je pense que c'est voulu, vous êtes des gens raisonnables et je trouve judicieux de proposer un site pas forcément novateur mais "solide" fonctionnellement parlant (même si encore un peu brouillon là, mais c'est une démo :-)).

Concernant ce changement de paradigme, qui l'a vraiment adressé d'ailleurs ? Et si c'était le cas, qui le comprendrait ?
Aujourd'hui, pas 1 site ne propose une expérience différente (que cela soit pour la presse, les boutiques, les moteurs de recherche), finalement nous sommes toujours aux "<a href=...>" (avec ou sans de l'HTML5 ou du super framework bidule chouette).

Je rejoins une remarque cependant : il faut que ce site soit léger, qu'il ne me fasse pas télécharger 50Mo pour une page, quelques dizaines de Ko pas plus (pensez à intégrer Pied Pipper :-)).

Allez les gars, courage, on est avec vous !

----------


## SFK94

Ah au fait, ça ne serait pas bien d'ouvrir une page permettant de déposer les Defects (bugs, etc.) ?
Un peu d'industrialisation à ce niveau serait pas mal (plutôt que pêle mêle sur le forum) et vous permettrait d'avoir le contexte technique de l'utilisateur, l'endroit, le clic, etc.

----------


## Izual

> J'avais pas encore vu le sujet, mais j'avais donné mon micro-feedback en mode 140 car.
> 
> Je suis conscient des contraintes budgétaires et bla-bla-bla, mais le web bien branlé et rentable en 2016, c'est comme le journalisme JV : c'est bien plus compliqué et coûteux en investissement qu'en 2008.
> 
> Je vais juste évoquer 4 éléments capitaux.


Merci pour les retours constructifs. Pas que dans ce post d'ailleurs, le topic est rempli de commentaires argumentés dont certains écrits à 1h du matin le 25 décembre, ce qui force le respect.

----------


## Mydriaze

On a pas backé sur KS pour rien, on croit en vous.  ::):

----------


## Coucouf

http://beta.canardpc.com/351/doom-4-...ans-votre-doom

Les espaces insécables c'est indispensable mais là vous poussez la perfection un peu loin…

Sinon c'est très beau déjà tout ça. Il y a bien les bémols susmentionnés mais je trouve qu'on sent bien l'idée de reproduire l'effet papier et que ça marche déjà pas mal. Et ça s'écoule ! (En glissant sur l'écran tactile.)

----------


## Anthandew

Qui aime bien, châtie bien. Autant vous dire que ça va saigner.

J'ai testé, j'ai pas aimé, du tout.
En l'état, Gameblog ou Buzzfeed sont des modèles d'ergonomie et de lisibilité par rapport à la version bêta du site, surtout la page d'accueil. C'est un foutoir remplis ras la gueule. 

Exemple:



1) Pourquoi rajouter "Canard PC n°351" aprés Sommaire? Y a déjà l'icône juste avant qui l'indique. C'est soit l'un, soit l'autre.
2) Ca sert à quoi cette ligne? Je m'en fout de savoir qu'il y a 7 articles dans la partie Techno ou 10 Dossiers, c'est une surcharge inutile, surtout que c'est pas cliquable.
3) Les 5 icônes flottantes qui gênent la lecture, sans déc'?  
4) Le nom des auteurs je m'en moque sur la page de sommaire, encore un truc qui alourdit la lecture.

 Là c'est inutilement lourd et pas agréable à consulter. Un autre truc tout simple, le bandeau qui nous accueille avec l'edito du numéro en cours, ce ne serait pas mieux qu'il soit fermé plutôt qu'ouvert? Surtout que dans la partie "Le Gratuit", il est fermé.
D'ailleurs parlons en aussi de la partie "Le Gratuit". Le bandeau, OK. Vient ensuite "Les articles du site" et là, problème. Il faut cliquer dans la liste sur l'article qui nous intéresse pour afficher l'image correspondante qui est elle même cliquable et qui nous renverra à l'article à proprement parlé....gni?!?? On continue à scroller vers le bas, "Les articles gratuit du site". On y était pas déjà? Ah non, effectivement, c'était juste de l'autopromo. On continue..."Article gratuit les plus récents", "articles gratuits de la semaine", "dernières news gratuites", "les archives gratuites". Rajouter encore 2 ou 3 sous-parties et vous serez prêt à bosser dans l'administration kafkaïenne.
Je peux comprendre que vous ayez voulu faire les choses en grand mais en l'état c'est imbitable. Prenez votre temps bon sang, on n'est pas à 6 mois prêt pour la pendaison de crémaillère, depuis le temps qu'on l'attend ce site. Simplifiez, allez à l'essentiel et ensuite simplifiez encore. En l'état c'est pas une bêta pour moi, c'est une pré-alpha. 
Enfin ça c'est juste pour le contenant. Niveau technique et contenu, RAS, ça roule.

----------


## Mydriaze

l'icone qui apparait sur l'onglet, quand une page est ouverte. C'est celui de Drupal. Faudrait mettre celui de Canardpc.

----------


## SFK94

Marrant ça, les goûts et les couleurs  ::P: .

Personnellement, je n'aime justement pas le style Gameblog (et Buzzfeed n'en parlons pas) ; je trouve que la démarche CPC fait premium avec le ton blanc et la maquette qui rappelle le papier.

Très honnêtement, si c'est pour que ça ressemble à ce que je vois déjà, je n'irai pas (j'ai "backé" pourtant... moi j'ai envie qu'on me prenne par la main et tout et tout, qu'il y a ait une vraie démarche éditoriale pas juste un pêle-mêle d'articles que je consulte à la va vite : sinon back to full paper).

Après, je te rejoins sur les aspects encore perfectible en terme de simplification, mais n'oublions pas une chose néanmoins, CPC ce sont des gens derrières "des vrais" que l'on connait depuis des années (avec qui accessoirement on boirait bien un coup mais bon, je n'ai pas backé assez pfff...  ::'(: ), et encore une fois, j'aime savoir qui a écrit quoi (j'ai mes petits préférés, oui c'est pas bien  :;): ).
Mais j'imagine la difficulté du projet : réussir à faire plaisir à tout le monde n'est-ce pas décevoir un peu chacun  :Cigare:  ?

Y'aura toujours des mécontents, il faut tenir le cape et la conviction de départ (sinon à essayer de taper tout azimut et faire du fan service ça risque d'être un gâteau avec pleins de supers ingrédients mais trop cuit), il n'empêche que non, il faut l'accoucher le bébé et ASAP car les compteurs €€€ tournent et un fondement des méthodes "agiles" c'est de livrer, même si imparfait, et c'est à coup de petites retouches (comme le CPC papier hein, je me rappelle du #1 en 2003), durant le "RUN", que cela s'améliorera.

Après j'dis ça moi, c'est mon petit avis.

+++

Sinon, je teste sur un écran 23" et peut-être que c'est là où le bas blesse (je n'ai pas les mêmes écueils d'icônes qui gênent) ?
Ça serait pas mal que les retours soient fait avec une mention "tablette / PC ; taille de l'écran, etc.", d'autant que si le site n'est pas responsive, certains retours sont peut-être à prendre avec un autre regard... 




> En l'état, Gameblog ou Buzzfeed sont des modèles d'ergonomie et de lisibilité par rapport à la version bêta du site, surtout la page d'accueil. C'est un foutoir remplis ras la gueule.



Keeeeeeep going !

----------


## Pholles59

Je compte me prendre l'abonnement numérique 100%, donc sans magasine. Le confort de lecture est donc primordial pour moi !
Dans l'ensemble, le site fait bien le taf. Par contre plusieurs remarques sur cette bêta :

-Le menu bouton sur le coté gauche est mal foutu car dans l'espace de travail, il se chevauche donc avec des éléments du site (à moins de passer à un zoom 90).

-Le sommaire des articles est aussi un peu brouillon, pas très clair. J'ai pas de solution miracle à porter de main, mais l'ergonomie n'est pas forcement là.

-Enfin pour ce qui est directement du confort d'affichage des articles; la typo texte est beaucoup trop fine. En lecture intensive elle risque de faire mal aux yeux ! Outre l'ajout d'un mode "nuit" indispensable, il pourrait être pertinent d'ajouter un bouton permettant de grossir les textes (un + / - suffirait).

Et pour vous donner de l'inspiration, n'hésitez pas à faire un tour sur le site du Monde Diplo (http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr) qui reste pour moi (et de loin) la référence de la conversion papier/numérique extrêmement réussie. L'interface et la maquette est parfaite pour la lecture du le net.

----------


## Orhin

> Et pour vous donner de l'inspiration, n'hésitez pas à faire un tour sur le site du Monde Diplo (http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr) qui reste pour moi (et de loin) la référence de la conversion papier/numérique extrêmement réussie. L'interface et la maquette est parfaite pour la lecture du le net.


+1

Leur système de note de bas de page dynamique est d'ailleurs très bien pensé.

----------


## tenshu

Et leur version epub  ::wub:: 
Et les Manière de Voir  ::wub::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> -Enfin pour ce qui est directement du confort d'affichage des articles; la typo texte est beaucoup trop fine. En lecture intensive elle risque de faire mal aux yeux ! Outre l'ajout d'un mode "nuit" indispensable, il pourrait être pertinent d'ajouter un bouton permettant de grossir les textes (un + / - suffirait).


Je peux à nouveau conseiller Dark reader pour ce qui est de la police qui permet de changer épaisseur et typo en un tour de main. La c'est un exemple parmi tant d'autre choix de typo.
Et bien sur tu peux faire en sorte que cela ne s'active juste que sur les site de ton choix.

Sans : 

Avec :

----------


## tenshu

Le contraste est moins bon.
Non l'idéal ça sera quand on pourra larguer le tout dans pocket.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> 4) Le nom des auteurs je m'en moque sur la page de sommaire, encore un truc qui alourdit la lecture.


  Moi je m'en moque pas, je trouve ça très bien, du coup autant le garder ; la police est suffisamment différente pour que tu puisses si tu le veux te concentrer sur le nom des articles et pas sur celui des auteurs.

----------


## tenshu

Déso pas déso julizn mais il a raison, pour des brèves ça justifie pas de claquer un ligne par article. 
Suffit de faire un tour sur les sites de presse, tu vois ça nul part.

----------


## BoZoin

> Déso pas déso julizn mais il a raison, pour des brèves ça justifie pas de claquer un ligne par article. 
> Suffit de faire un tour sur les sites de presse, tu vois ça nul part.


C'est parce que sur les autres sites de presse il n'y a pas d'auteurs.

----------


## meduz

> C'est parce que sur les autres sites de presse il n'y a pas d'auteurs.

----------


## tenshu

> C'est parce que sur les autres sites de presse il n'y a pas d'auteurs.


Si.

----------


## Mastaba

Je trouve que l'organisation par numéro papier n'est pas du tout adaptée à un site, autant ca coule de source pour un mag papier (forcément) autant je préfère avoir un classement par catégories (previews/tests/SAV/on y joue encore -liés entre eux pour chaque jeu comme suggéré- /dossiers/news/etc.) avec tout le contenu disponible classé par date/note/auteur/etc. plutôt que de devoir chercher un numéro virtuel précis afin de retrouver un test précis, ce qui était le gros problème du mag papier quand il fallait ressortir les vieux mags pour retrouver une info dont on ne savait pas forcément qu'elle était dans tel numéro de telle date. 

C'est là qu'une version web peut justement aider: pouvoir faire une recherche dans tout le contenu déjà publié par catégorie.

Par exemple je voulais retrouver le truc sur le simulateur de supermarché par ackboo et c'est compliqué, faut chercher en browsant plein de pages (même avec une fonction recherche, je savais plus le nom du jeu).
En fait comme y a pas encore de recherche par auteur, je l'ai finalement retrouvé via l'historique de navigation (au moins le nom vu qu'il est passé premium).

D'ailleurs mettre le sous-titre du test dans l'URL (au lieu du nom du jeu) n'aide pas à retrouver un article/test via l'historique.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je trouve que l'organisation par numéro papier n'est pas du tout adaptée à un site, autant ca coule de source pour un mag papier (forcément) autant je préfère avoir un classement par catégories (previews/tests/SAV/on y joue encore -liés entre eux pour chaque jeu comme suggéré- /dossiers/news/etc.) avec tout le contenu disponible classé par date/note/auteur/etc. plutôt que de devoir chercher un numéro virtuel précis afin de retrouver un test précis, ce qui était le gros problème du mag papier quand il fallait ressortir les vieux mags pour retrouver une info dont on ne savait pas forcément qu'elle était dans tel numéro de telle date. 
> 
> C'est là qu'une version web peut justement aider: pouvoir faire une recherche dans tout le contenu déjà publié par catégorie.
> 
> Par exemple je voulais retrouver le truc sur le simulateur de supermarché par ackboo et c'est compliqué, faut chercher en browsant plein de pages (même avec une fonction recherche, je savais plus le nom du jeu).
> En fait comme y a pas encore de recherche par auteur, je l'ai finalement retrouvé via l'historique de navigation (au moins le nom vu qu'il est passé premium).
> 
> D'ailleurs mettre le sous-titre du test dans l'URL (au lieu du nom du jeu) n'aide pas à retrouver un article/test via l'historique.


C'est le problème de l'organisation par numéro et non en suite d'articles qui pop n'importe quand comme sur KultVidéoBlog. J'ai le même souci sur mon blog et je me suis pris les mêmes remarques  ::P: 

J'ai donc trouvé une solution aussi bancale et dégueulasse que le reste du blog (enfin surtout que le test d'Harvester) : un gros sommaire bien baveux, ainsi que la possibilité d'avoir un menu déroulant par "numéro" ; sans même cliquer, tu peux voir le contenu de chaque numéro. C'est tout pourri mais au moins ça permet de conserver cette organisation. Après je suis limité par le choix technique que j'ai fait : tout gratuit  ::trollface::  Il y a sans doute, avec un peu de moyens, la possibilité d'intégrer quelque chose de plus propre, fonctionnel et coloré.

Sinon intégrer quelque part le beau et très pratique travail déjà fait sur coincoinPC de recensement des articles déjà parus ?

Pour le reste, je suis pour cette orga par numéro (parce que j'aime bien l'idée  ::ninja::  ) justement pour pas se retrouver avec un énième site copié/collé sur le format KultVidéoBlog. Parait que c'est ce que veut l'internaute  ::rolleyes::  mais perso je n'y crois pas.

Il y a sans doute un moyen technique de concilier ce concept avec une navigation et une recherche plus efficace, mais effectivement l'interface en général est encore un peu brouillonne.

----------


## meduz

Tu peux avoir les deux : rien n'empêche de publier au rythme magazine et d'avoir une navigation par magazine avec un sommaire, et en plus de permettre un système plus conventionnel avec tags/catégories.

Exemple qui s'en rapproche *un peu* : https://lesjours.fr/, qui publient ses « obsessions » (= ça serait le magazine) avec des « épisodes » (= les articles).

Mais ça doit se penser en amont, évidemment.  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> -Le menu bouton sur le coté gauche est mal foutu car dans l'espace de travail, il se chevauche donc avec des éléments du site (à moins de passer à un zoom 90).


Le coté "responsive" du site n'est pas encore en place, donc ce menu de raccourcis n'a pas le comportement voulu quand la largeur d'affichage est réduite, c'est normal, ne vous inquiétez pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je trouve que l'organisation par numéro papier n'est pas du tout adaptée à un site, autant ca coule de source pour un mag papier (forcément) autant je préfère avoir un classement par catégories (previews/tests/SAV/on y joue encore -liés entre eux pour chaque jeu comme suggéré- /dossiers/news/etc.) avec tout le contenu disponible classé par date/note/auteur/etc. plutôt que de devoir chercher un numéro virtuel précis afin de retrouver un test précis, ce qui était le gros problème du mag papier quand il fallait ressortir les vieux mags pour retrouver une info dont on ne savait pas forcément qu'elle était dans tel numéro de telle date.


Cette présentation hybride de magazine papier sur le web est le coeur de ce projet: l'objectif était justement d'éviter la présentation habituelle de tous les sites de jeux vidéo en rubriques.
Mais vous ne voyez qu'une toute petite partie de ce qui est prévu, et retrouver un contenu précis sera beaucoup plus facile une fois tout en place, notamment la recherche. D'autres pages (à coté de "Le Gratuit") telles que "Jeux", "Anciens numéro" ou "Profil" et "communauté" offriront de multiples entrées pour naviguer.

De toute façon, vous ne vous attendiez tout de même pas à ce qu'on fasse un site comme tout le monde, si ?  :haha:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> De toute façon, vous ne vous attendiez tout de même pas à ce qu'on fasse un site comme tout le monde, si ?


On vous fait confiance, pas de souci.
Contentez-vous de nous tapoter l'épaule, de nous répéter que tout ira bien mieux très vite, et que vous épluchez méticuleusement notre feedback.

Que veux-tu, a force de lire un mag' haut de gamme, on fini par attendre le même standing sur votre site web  ::ninja::

----------


## shadowfox

Bonjour,

J'ai fait un tour rapido sur la beta. Je ne sais pas si ça devra arriver lorsque le site sera complètement terminé. Mais il y aura un espace commentaires accessible directement depuis les news ? tests ? ect.
C'est un avis personnel, mais j'ai toujours trouvé super gonflant de devoir aller sur un forum pour commenter une news. Autant ça ne me dérange pas que les deux soient synchronisés, autant s'ils faut changer d'espace pour commenter une news ça me donne pas envie de participer à la vie du site. Personnellement, si je ne peux pas commenter facilement les news, les tests, le contenu sans rester directement sur le site, à terme je finis par ne plus aller sur le site du tout.

Donc voilà, c'est pour savoir s'il y aura un espace d'expression directement présent avec les contenus associés.  ::):

----------


## Pinkipou

Dédoublement de la "communauté" et de la modération... j'y crois pas trop.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Je ne suis pas très présent sur le forum, et répond donc rarement ici, mais oui. 
Oui on épluche vos feedbacks, et ce pour le mieux. Et oui il va y avoir de l'optimisation et des ajustements.




> On vous fait confiance, pas de souci.
> Contentez-vous de nous tapoter l'épaule, de nous répéter que tout ira bien mieux très vite, et que vous épluchez méticuleusement notre feedback.
> 
> Que veux-tu, a force de lire un mag' haut de gamme, on fini par attendre le même standing sur votre site web

----------


## jicey

> Dédoublement de la "communauté" et de la modération... j'y crois pas trop.


Il me semble qu'il parle plus d'un point d'entrée accessible directement au niveau de la news.
La destination peut toujours être le forum.

En soi, je suis également de son avis.

----------


## shadowfox

> Il me semble qu'il parle plus d'un point d'entrée accessible directement au niveau de la news.
> La destination peut toujours être le forum.
> 
> En soi, je suis également de son avis.


C'est exact, je parle bien de pouvoir commenter une news/test/autre depuis la page du site plutôt que d'être contraint d'aller sur le forum. Comme je le disais, si c'est synchronisé avec le forum, c'est pas un problème. Mais en terme d'ergonomie, pouvoir lire et commenter directement depuis le site est quelque chose que je trouve important.

----------


## poneyroux

Mon dieu non. 
J'espère qu'on ne pourra jamais commenter les articles. 
Les commentaires, c'est l'antichambre de l'enfer. Quand on voit comment le topic des niouzes est rempli de débats hallucinants (genre "est-ce que le Canada est l'ennemi du JV"), si on permet aux gens de commenter les articles CPC, ça va mal finir. 

Et que dire des larmes qui se déverseront quand un jeu aimé par une partie de la communauté prendra un 4. Et quand Ivan fera un nouveau papier sur Star Citizen. 
Les commentaires, c'est juste la plaie de toute la presse. Si CPC ne fait pas comme tout le monde, épargnez-vous ça.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est plutôt drôle les commentaires justement  ::happy2:: 

C'est là que se trouvent les meilleures perles  :Cigare:

----------


## CptProut

> Et quand Ivan fera un nouveau papier sur Star Citizen. 
> .


Je suis prêt a payer pour que les commentaire soit activer sur ce sujet  :Bave:

----------


## shadowfox

> Mon dieu non. 
> J'espère qu'on ne pourra jamais commenter les articles. 
> Les commentaires, c'est l'antichambre de l'enfer. Quand on voit comment le topic des niouzes est rempli de débats hallucinants (genre "est-ce que le Canada est l'ennemi du JV"), si on permet aux gens de commenter les articles CPC, ça va mal finir. 
> 
> Et que dire des larmes qui se déverseront quand un jeu aimé par une partie de la communauté prendra un 4. Et quand Ivan fera un nouveau papier sur Star Citizen. 
> Les commentaires, c'est juste la plaie de toute la presse. Si CPC ne fait pas comme tout le monde, épargnez-vous ça.


Dans ce cas, autant se contenter du format papier ou d'un format PDF non ? L'intérêt d'un site, c'est justement pour que la communauté puisse participer sinon, ça n'a absolument aucune valeur ajoutée.

----------


## Ruvon

> Dans ce cas, autant se contenter du format papier ou d'un format PDF non ? L'intérêt d'un site, c'est justement pour que la communauté puisse participer sinon, ça n'a absolument aucune valeur ajoutée.


Je t'invite à relire le descriptif Kickstarter du projet :




> Canard PC Online sera donc une version numérique sur Internet du magazine papier, avec tous les avantages du Web, sauf la gratuité (parce qu’on est malins) :
> 
> Un site sur abonnement :
> 
> une somme modeste : environ 40 euros par an (même pas le prix d’un kebab par mois) ;    gratuit pour les abonnés papier : accès inclus dans l’abonnement. 
> 
> 
> Une lecture confortable : 
> 
> ...


Je ne sais pas si des commentaires seront prévus, cela m'étonnerait d'ailleurs mais n'attend pas quelque chose d'autre que ce qui a été annoncé.

----------


## shadowfox

> Je t'invite à relire le descriptif Kickstarter du projet :
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne sais pas si des commentaires seront prévus, cela m'étonnerait d'ailleurs mais n'attend pas quelque chose d'autre que ce qui a été annoncé.


Je sais lire, mais un site web ne peut pas rester à l'état figé. Cela vaut pour son contenu comme pour ses fonctionnalités, sinon c'est direction le mur.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je sais lire, mais un site web ne peut pas rester à l'état figé. Cela vaut pour son contenu comme pour ses fonctionnalités, sinon c'est direction le mur.


Dans trois mois ils sont morts  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Mon dieu non. 
> J'espère qu'on ne pourra jamais commenter les articles. 
> Les commentaires, c'est l'antichambre de l'enfer. Quand on voit comment le topic des niouzes est rempli de débats hallucinants (genre "est-ce que le Canada est l'ennemi du JV"), si on permet aux gens de commenter les articles CPC, ça va mal finir. 
> 
> Et que dire des larmes qui se déverseront quand un jeu aimé par une partie de la communauté prendra un 4. Et quand Ivan fera un nouveau papier sur Star Citizen. 
> Les commentaires, c'est juste la plaie de toute la presse. Si CPC ne fait pas comme tout le monde, épargnez-vous ça.


On pouvait commenter sur l’ancien site. D’ailleurs à l’époque de l’article sur Second Life je crois qu’on pouvait et ça nous a donné un somptueux topic  ::wub::

----------


## Mydriaze

> Mon dieu non. 
> J'espère qu'on ne pourra jamais commenter les articles. 
> Les commentaires, c'est l'antichambre de l'enfer. Quand on voit comment le topic des niouzes est rempli de débats hallucinants (genre "est-ce que le Canada est l'ennemi du JV"), si on permet aux gens de commenter les articles CPC, ça va mal finir. 
> 
> Et que dire des larmes qui se déverseront quand un jeu aimé par une partie de la communauté prendra un 4. Et quand Ivan fera un nouveau papier sur Star Citizen. 
> Les commentaires, c'est juste la plaie de toute la presse. Si CPC ne fait pas comme tout le monde, épargnez-vous ça.


Fautvoirleboncotedeschosesonpourras'insulteretonau  rapayépourca!
ouijesaismabarreespacedeconne

----------


## Nitsuja

Personnellement je ne vois pas l'intérêt de présenter le contenu sous forme de magazine alors qu'il s'agit d'un site internet.

Pourquoi ne pas mettre le contenu comme sur un site "normal" avec accès restreints pour la plupart des articles ? C'est ce que je font tous les site de news. De cette manière, on peut avoir un contenu adapté au web, qui privilégie les news/articles récents. Préciser le numéro du magazine n'apporte aucune information et complexifie la navigation. De même, le sommaire n'est pas adapté au format web selon moi.

----------


## Scythia

Bonjour à tous et bonne année à ceux que je n'ai pas encore vu...  ::trollface:: 

Etant du métier depuis plus de 8 ans depuis Drupal 5,6,7 et 8  (le site est en Drupal 8 pour ceux qui posay (comme les lits) la question )
 Il y a effectivement un problème de "lecture" au niveau du sommaire, trouver l'équilibre entre l'auteur et les titres d'articlesLe côté responsive (mais ça c'est logique) quoique, on développe en mobile first, moins galère pour gérer après en CSS.La CSS n'est pas W3C, il y a de grosses fautes (genre une DIV dans un span..), des id dupliqués,Le poids des images, Drupal le gère nativement selon le contexte avec les styles d'image, la l'image de base est chargéLe HTTPS, payant et à mettre en place dès le début, sinon galère au niveau des URL à migrer.La police pour le contenu des articles, en sérif, pas facile à lire,Avoir un retour visuel du menu de gauche avec la rubrique affiché à côtéSimplifier (dans les vues, blocs et fields drupal) le HTML beaucoup trop lourd natif de DrupalNiveau accessibilité, pas mal de soucis de contraste / de retour visuel quand on est en hover d'un élémentpositionner la .floating-menu en fixed, car sur les produit apple ça fait des choses toute moche au scrollproscrire les pixel (px) et partir en rem avec une base de 10. Les mals voyants vont zoomer avec scroll molette et auront des surprises.le favicon (classique ><)Quid des articles pouvant être commenté ? Même si souvent c'est le kikoolol2000 qui se prend la tête dessusQuid du bug tracker comme remonté par d'autre ?La connexion n'est pas encore fonctionnel ( pour ceux qui ne suivent pas >< )


Voilà voilà j'ai repris certains points par rapport aux discussions précédente, mais j'attendais la fin de la cohue des commentaires et le début de cette nouvelle année pour glisser mon avis/remarques, c'est une bêta j'en suis parfaitement conscient ! 

Bon courage à tous ! :Clap:

----------


## Ruvon

Hum... Un attaché de presse qui fait un post constructif et argumenté... C'est louche...  :Cafe2: 

Il a quand même rajouté un petit troll au milieu pour rester dans l'esprit, ça me rassure... Mais on t'as à l’œil !  ::trollface::

----------


## gros_bidule

Nan mais être actif sur le forum n'est pas une obligation pour être abonné au mag (ou participer au kickstarter)  :;):

----------


## Scythia

> Hum... Un attaché de presse qui fait un post constructif et argumenté... C'est louche... 
> 
> Il a quand même rajouté un petit troll au milieu pour rester dans l'esprit, ça me rassure... Mais on t'as à l’œil !


Et oui jeune ami  ::happy2:: , je ne suis abonné que depuis deux ans à Canard PC mais le lis depuis des années, avec un train de retard, un ami me les passais. C'est devenu mon outils de travail, mon divertissement quotidien dans le métro, et ma base d'argumentaire face aux clients. je n'ai jamais été trop forum à part pour du RP, je m'suis dit, bon, je fais un effort et poste le quatrième (cinquième du coup) message sur un forum de ma vie..  Je sais aussi que c'est galère de créer un site (c'est l'un de mes deux métiers) ... 

Mais oui je resterais un jeune attaché de presse héhé, qui aura la chance de rencontrer l'équipe  ::trollface::

----------


## Orhin

> Le HTTPS, payant


Non, plus depuis la sortie de let's encrypt.

Sinon, c'est sympa de voir des gens du Warpzone sur le forum, faut que je retourne y pendre une bière à l'occasion.  ::P:

----------


## gros_bidule

Oui mais non, le certificat gratos de Let's Encrypt, c'est le truc de base. Tu as des certificats qui permettent d'aller plus loin, et ça, Let's Encrypt n'est pas prêt de le proposer.
Mais ça reste bien hein  ::):

----------


## Orhin

> Oui mais non, le certificat gratos de Let's Encrypt, c'est le truc de base. Tu as des certificats qui permettent d'aller plus loin, et ça, Let's Encrypt n'est pas prêt de le proposer.
> Mais ça reste bien hein


Ça suffit quand même pour beaucoup de cas d'utilisation.

----------


## Redlight

Yo la rédac, juste comme ça en passant, pensez à mettre à jour votre favicon sur le nouveau site  :;): 

Et je sais pas si ça été remonté mais le menu flottant à gauche à une rubrique de retard dans son état actif par exemple :

je clique sur "Nos articles gratuits" -> je tombe sur la section "Nos articles gratuits" de la page, mais c'est la section sommaire qui est en actif dans le menu flottant.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Mais il y aura un espace commentaires accessible directement depuis les news ? tests ? ect.
> C'est un avis personnel, mais j'ai toujours trouvé super gonflant de devoir aller sur un forum pour commenter une news. Autant ça ne me dérange pas que les deux soient synchronisés, autant s'ils faut changer d'espace pour commenter une news ça me donne pas envie de participer à la vie du site. Personnellement, si je ne peux pas commenter facilement les news, les tests, le contenu sans rester directement sur le site, à terme je finis par ne plus aller sur le site du tout.
> Donc voilà, c'est pour savoir s'il y aura un espace d'expression directement présent avec les contenus associés.


Non, pas de commentaires directement sur le site, ils se feront sur le forum, pas de changement de ce point de vue.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

A tous ceux qui se posent la question: oui nous avons un outil de report pour les bugs, en place depuis belle lurette. Il est réservé à l'usage interne (c'est beaucoup plus simple pour nous) de l'équipe technique et de ceux qui nous aident à tester et nous l'enrichissons avec vos commentaires postés ici si besoin.
Vos contributions et propositions sont donc appréciées et prises en compte, merci beaucoup !

----------


## Cartben

Bonjour,

Une petite date pour la prochaine release ?
Je me doute que quelqu'un a déjà posé la question mais le Canard PC de ce mois-ci, on le reçoit ou on peut l'acheter ? (Je me suis abonné via le KickStarter)
Il pourrait être sympa d'avoir accès facilement à ce genre d'information sur le site mais éviter que je viens polluer le forum  ::): 

Et Meilleurs vœux 2017

----------


## acdctabs

Normalement tu as l'info sur ton compte sur le site, moi il me met bien que je recevrai le prochain numéro.
https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/compte/abonnements/ (faut se log)



> Kickstarter abo CPC 1 an papier
> Du numéro 352 au numéro 372 - reste 21

----------


## Cartben

> Normalement tu as l'info sur ton compte sur le site, moi il me met bien que je recevrai le prochain numéro.
> https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/compte/abonnements/ (faut se log)


Merci bien je vais regarder alors

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Moi qui par contre n'ai pas kickstarté, je crois comprendre que la boutique ne permet pas encore d'acheter des abonnement uniquement web.

----------


## acdctabs

Parce que le site n'est pas encore en place ?

----------


## shadowfox

> Non, pas de commentaires directement sur le site, ils se feront sur le forum, pas de changement de ce point de vue.


À part si c'est la peur d'avoir des trolls (et encore il est possible de réduire largement le problème en ne laissant que les abonnés commenter), je ne comprends pas un tel choix.  ::sad::

----------


## Mastaba

> Cette présentation hybride de magazine papier sur le web est le coeur de ce projet: l'objectif était justement d'éviter la présentation habituelle de tous les sites de jeux vidéo en rubriques.
> Mais vous ne voyez qu'une toute petite partie de ce qui est prévu, et retrouver un contenu précis sera beaucoup plus facile une fois tout en place, notamment la recherche. D'autres pages (à coté de "Le Gratuit") telles que "Jeux", "Anciens numéro" ou "Profil" et "communauté" offriront de multiples entrées pour naviguer.
> 
> De toute façon, vous ne vous attendiez tout de même pas à ce qu'on fasse un site comme tout le monde, si ?


Ben personnellement je préfère un truc fonctionnel et pas original que l'inverse.
Le cœur du truc reste quand même le contenu, la présentation devrait n'être qu'un outil qui s'adapte au mieux au média.
Si c'est pour faire un copier/coller des numéros, y a quoi de plus par rapport à mettre directement les versions numériques sous forme de site web?





> À part si c'est la peur d'avoir des trolls (et encore il est possible de réduire largement le problème en ne laissant que les abonnés commenter), je ne comprends pas un tel choix.


Y aura quand même un lien "commenter sur le forum" comme pour les news du site actuel non?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> À part si c'est la peur d'avoir des trolls (et encore il est possible de réduire largement le problème en ne laissant que les abonnés commenter), je ne comprends pas un tel choix.


Cela a toujours été le choix chez nous, y compris dans les versions précédentes du site : nous séparons ce qui est le travail de la rédaction d'un coté, publié sur le site, de ce qui relève de la discussion sur ou autour de ce travail, d'un autre, publié sur le forum (avec la participation éventuelle de la rédaction à la discussion).
Sinon, c'est gentil de penser qu'il n'y a pas de trolls parmi nos abonnés.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si c'est pour faire un copier/coller des numéros, y a quoi de plus par rapport à mettre directement les versions numériques sous forme de site web?


Nous avons toujours pris soin d'exposer que c'était l'essentiel du projet: proposer une version web du magazine avant tout.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi qui par contre n'ai pas kickstarté, je crois comprendre que la boutique ne permet pas encore d'acheter des abonnement uniquement web.


Oui nous ne voulons pas lancer les abonnements tant que l'essentiel du site n'est pas en place.

----------


## pseudonyme

> Oui nous ne voulons pas lancer les abonnements tant que l'essentiel du site n'est pas en place.


La question qui fache, et que je me régale de poser pour une fois que je suis du bon côté de la barrière: vous avez une date prévisionnelle de lancement?

----------


## shadowfox

> Sinon, c'est gentil de penser qu'il n'y a pas de trolls parmi nos abonnés.


Disons que ce n'est pas simplement une question de gentillesse, mais plus une facilité de modération. Un ban fait beaucoup plus mal s'il faut être abonné pour commenter.  ::ninja::

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Disons que ce n'est pas simplement une question de gentillesse, mais plus une facilité de modération. Un ban fait beaucoup plus mal s'il faut être abonné pour commenter.


On doit pas parler du meme type de troll alors. A mon avis c'est même le contraire: c'est parmi les abonnés que tu trouveras la quintessence trollesque. 
C'est un art délicat, tout le monde peut troller façon jambon-purée, mais le troll de type Turbot en papillotes au champagne lui est réservé à l'élite des âmes les plus pures.

Il serait criminel de censurer d'aussi brillantes oeuvres de l'esprit.

----------


## SFK94

> Nous avons toujours pris soin d'exposer que c'était l'essentiel du projet: proposer une version web du magazine avant tout.


ben moi j'aime bien cette idée de voir et d'avoir accès à un numéro qui s'enrichit au fur et à mesure de l'écriture (j'ai bien compris le concept ?!), et que c'est bien un numéro qu'on lit (tiens d'ailleurs, ça serait bien d'avoir un tag "déjà lu" quand on a déjà lu un article)... :Clap:

----------


## C@scou

Sans tout lire ce qui a été précédemment évoqué (parce que merde 6 pages xD) :

- Article précédent/suivant, ca serait bien sur les côtés en fixed.
- De l'affichage dynamique en AJAX des articles, soit avec un volet, soit avec une popin, mais qu'on puisse lire en article et revenir au menu sans chargement.

Petit montage vite fait :
http://imgur.com/kzKwNQs
(faudrait *VRAIMENT* corriger les images imgur qui ne s'affichent pas sur le fofo)

Sinon ca présume bien. ^^

Ah oui une dernière chose :
- Un listing de tous les jeux/liens/produits cités dans le magasine, parfois on a finit le mag et on se souvient plus des trucs qu'on voulait mettre de côté pour aller voir.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Sans tout lire ce qui a été précédemment évoqué (parce que merde 6 pages xD) :
> (faudrait *VRAIMENT* corriger les images imgur qui ne s'affichent pas sur le fofo)


C'est un soucis avec Imgur, pas avec le forum.
Pour faire court, Imgur bloque le hotlinking.

Passe donc à un autre hébergeur, comme par exemple Tof (celui de CPC)  :;):

----------


## Visslar

> Personnellement je ne vois pas l'intérêt de présenter le contenu sous forme de magazine alors qu'il s'agit d'un site internet.
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas mettre le contenu comme sur un site "normal" avec accès restreints pour la plupart des articles ? C'est ce que je font tous les site de news. De cette manière, on peut avoir un contenu adapté au web, qui privilégie les news/articles récents.


Je me fais exactement la même réflexion. On a l'impression que vous avez voulu faire une version numérique améliorée du magazine.
Mais un site web ce ne sont pas les mêmes usages qu'un magazine. Le magazine je le lis dans les chiottes, dans l'ordre des articles.
Le site web, lui, je pense que je vais le consulter tous les jours et donc ce que je veux savoir quand j'arrive sur la page d'accueil, c'est quels sont les nouveaux tests/dossiers/news.
En l'état le site me parait difficilement praticable. J'ai l'impression qu'il faut attendre la sortie de la version papier pour consulter le site web de façon optimale.

----------


## Mastaba

> C'est un soucis avec Imgur, pas avec le forum.
> Pour faire court, Imgur bloque le hotlinking.
> 
> Passe donc à un autre hébergeur, comme par exemple Tof (celui de CPC)


Le problème c'est quand l'image est déjà sur imgur d'origine, ca demande de la réuploader au lieu de juste copier le lien.
Je me demande si ca peut être automatisé: dès qu'on poste un lien imgur le site va chercher l'image, l'uploade et remplace le lien imgur par le lien tof.




> Cela a toujours été le choix chez nous, y compris dans les versions précédentes du site : nous séparons ce qui est le travail de la rédaction d'un coté, publié sur le site, de ce qui relève de la discussion sur ou autour de ce travail, d'un autre, publié sur le forum (avec la participation éventuelle de la rédaction à la discussion).
> Sinon, c'est gentil de penser qu'il n'y a pas de trolls parmi nos abonnés.


Entre des commentaires directement sous l'article et un lien vers le topic sur le forum ca change quoi hormis la pénibilité de devoir ouvrir le lien du topic à chaque fois? Je pense que tout le monde est capable de comprendre la différence qu'il peut y avoir entre un article et ses commentaires.




> Nous avons toujours pris soin d'exposer que c'était l'essentiel du projet: proposer une version web du magazine avant tout.


Du coups c'est vraiment juste un c/c des pdf des mags mis en page pour le format web, sans même une réorganisation plus pratique/fonctionnelle?
A la limite ca ne servira que d'archive online pour retrouver une info déjà lue dans le mag papier (sous réserve d'une fonction recherche performante), mais en tant que site d'information ca sera beaucoup moins ergonomique si il faut naviguer dans chaque "numéro" virtuel.
En tant que backup online je crois que ca serait encore plus lisible si il y avait les couv' affichées au lieu des sommaires.

----------


## alx

> en tant que site d'information ca sera beaucoup moins ergonomique si il faut naviguer dans chaque "numéro" virtuel.


Ce n'est pas vraiment un site d'information, juste une version dématérialisée du magazine. Avec l'avantage de pouvoir le consulter au fur et à mesure de sa rédaction, sans avoir à attendre le bouclage.

----------


## pseudonyme

Hé les mecs, même si j'avoue être le premier à ne pas avoir cherché à imaginer ce qu'ils voulaient, on a tous financé le bouzin. Certes sur une note d'intention et d'une foi indéfectible dans la rédaction, mais on a financé LEUR vision de leur site.

On le lit tous sur papier aujourd'hui, ceux qui n'aiment pas le site reviendront sur la version papier, pas la peine d'en faire des caisses avec des "mouai... j'aurais fait ça autrement". 1: c'est le site que la rédaction CPC veut et 2: c'est 'achement trop tard pour faire des modification structurelles de cet ordre.

@CPC: J'espère que vous n'avez pas eu les yexu plus gros que le ventre et que vous n'allez pas devoir raquer trop pour ce décalage planning (dans de toutes autres proportions et sans vouloir vous porter la poisse, je me suis échappé il y a peu d'un projet ayant 2 ans et demi de retard, enfin... jusqu'au prochain décalage  ::):  )

----------


## Visslar

J'ai du mal lire le Kickstarter ou en tout cas j'imaginais le truc différement. Je pensais avoir un site web avec les articles issus du magazine CPC, pas le magazine en version web. Pour moi ça n'a pas d’intérêt.
Mais rien qu'avoir un petit encart avec la liste des derniers tests/dossiers/news parus (et un fil RSS), ce serait déjà un grand pas en avant pour me rendre heureux  ::):

----------


## Pig Malion

Exactement du même avis et si on lit le filigrane du topic, partagé par beaucoup d'autres (qui postent, forcément). Avoir le magazine au format quasi identique sur l'écran alors qu'on l'a à la main sur les chiottes ou le canapé ou les transports, ce qui demeure encore aujourd'hui plus naturel, ergonomique et pratique, n'a absolument aucun intérêt. Et en voyant les plus ou moins petites erreurs de conceptions pour une simple maquette... le tout avec un KS qui a pété les records mais qui du propre aveu d'Ivan n'a pas fait changer d'un iota quoique ce soit (du coup, à quoi va servir l'argent ?).

Un truc tout con comme pouvoir insérer en favoris dans son profil site-CPC les articles que l'on tag comme tel aurait été une avancée énorme par rapport au papier et un gain réel. Si je veux pas garder 10 CPC pour 10 articles clairsemés qui m'intéressent ou les découper, avoir la possibilité de le faire en numérique changerait tout (par exemple).

----------


## gros_bidule

Ha mais attends, lorsqu'on aura une version numérique du mag, sois certain que des lapins malins vont nous pondre une appli desktop pour télécharger les numéros et faire plein de trucs sympas avec  :;): 
Une techno comme Electron devrait permettre de faire de belles choses rapidement.

----------


## Nicibg

Bonjour, le site a l'air en bonne voie, mais j'ai repéré un truc qui m'agace, que ce soit sur portable ou sur pc, les news en 3 colonnes sont un peu chiantes à lire, je trouve. sur PC, ça fait des colonnes très fines et des news assez longues en hauteur avec beaucoup de retours à la ligne. sur portable, j'en parle même pas. Je trouve que c'est un format peu adaptés aux écrans numériques. voilà pour mon petite retour.
sinon, le reste à l'air top. bon courage à l'équipe

----------


## Flad

Sur mobile, quand on lit un article, y a un grand, très grand, très très grand blanc en fin d'article !

----------


## Mydriaze

> Hum... Un attaché de presse qui fait un post constructif et argumenté... C'est louche... 
> 
> Il a quand même rajouté un petit troll au milieu pour rester dans l'esprit, ça me rassure... Mais on t'as à l’œil !


C'est un Breton, c'est un mec reglo. Alcoolique mais reglo.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A tous ceux qui se posent la question: oui nous avons un outil de report pour les bugs, en place depuis belle lurette. Il est réservé à l'usage interne (c'est beaucoup plus simple pour nous) de l'équipe technique et de ceux qui nous aident à tester et nous l'enrichissons avec vos commentaires postés ici si besoin.
> Vos contributions et propositions sont donc appréciées et prises en compte, merci beaucoup !


Et si on est pas un roxxor en informatique, on peut quand même vous aider en postant de temps à autres des vannes misogynes, vulgaire et raciste ici? Vous etes des hommes, avant tout.

----------


## shadowfox

> On doit pas parler du meme type de troll alors. A mon avis c'est même le contraire: c'est parmi les abonnés que tu trouveras la quintessence trollesque. 
> C'est un art délicat, tout le monde peut troller façon jambon-purée, mais le troll de type Turbot en papillotes au champagne lui est réservé à l'élite des âmes les plus pures.
> 
> Il serait criminel de censurer d'aussi brillantes oeuvres de l'esprit.


Je parlais bien sûr du troll dans le mauvais sens du terme, pas celui qui est drôle à lire, mais celui qui est uniquement là pour pourrir l'ambiance et déverser sa haine en prime s'il en a la possibilité.

----------


## LHarmonica

Cela avait déjà été remonté en décembre mais pas encore corrigé (sur la version en ligne) : il y a un décalage du focus dans le menu gauche. Lorsque la seconde entrée est active, c'est la première qui est en rouge, lorsque la troisième est sélectionnée, c'est la deuxième qui est en rouge, etc. Testé sur Firefox et Vivaldi. Je trouve également, comme certains canards, que les icônes ne sont pas forcément des plus limpides.

Dans les autres détails que je repère rapidement sur le site (et après je ne vois plus que ça, hein, processus normal...) : le bouton "retour en haut de page" est collé au trait de délimitation en bas de page, ça serait certainement plus esthétique de l'espacer un peu.



Je vous dis si je tombe sur d'autres choses.

Pour quand même donner un avis plus général sur le site : c'est chouette :P

----------


## William Vaurien

C'est quoi la suite du planning ?
Mise en prod d'une version 'finale' dans n jours/semaines ou livraison d'une nouvelle beta intermédiaire avec des bugfixes et nouvelles fonctions ?

J'ai hâte de voir la suite  ::):  et vous devriez nous livrer cette beta en mode agile avec des itérations régulières, pour nous donner une idée de l'avancement.

 ::ninja::  parce que comme d'autres canards, je suis pour le moment un brin déçu entre ce que j'imaginais dans le KS, ce que j'imaginais avec les teasing par mail du projet et la réalité, j'ai quelques doutes...



> Nous avions été séduits alors par leur approche de l’ergonomie et du design comme étant la volonté de concevoir des objets aimables, dans les deux sens du terme : des objets qui s’adressent respectueusement à leurs utilisateurs, et des objets que l’on peut aimer utiliser.
> [...]
> Du coup, quand il a fallu imaginer un site web présentant le contenu d’un magazine papier, nous sommes retournés les voir. Conformément à la conviction communicative de Figs que, dans l’industrie numérique, le design crée beaucoup plus de valeur lorsqu’il est placé en amont de la chaine de conception, décision fut prise de les faire intervenir dans la conception du site de Canard PC, et cela le plus tôt possible

----------


## BPros

J'viens mettre mon p'tit grain de sel.. tout en ayant la flemme de lire tous les messages précédents!  :;): 
sur mobile la page d'accueil il y a les bouton a gauche qui restent et donc pas trop ergonomique pour lire ce qui est caché dessous...
Sinon plutot pas mal et fluide.
Une autre petite question, si pas de connexion internet, le contenu sera t'il téléchargeable? ::ninja:: 
En tout cas joli boulot! ::wub::

----------


## Mastaba

> Ce n'est pas vraiment un site d'information, juste une version dématérialisée du magazine. Avec l'avantage de pouvoir le consulter au fur et à mesure de sa rédaction, sans avoir à attendre le bouclage.


Site d'info ou pas vraiment site d'info, ca change rien; le contenu existe déjà et reste le même quoi qu'il arrive.
Je parle pas du fond mais de la forme (ce que doit apporter logiquement le site web).
Le truc, c'est vraiment juste l'organisation de ce contenu déjà existant et dont la qualité est hors de propos.

Le fait de pouvoir lire un article quelques jours avant d'avoir le mag papier est dérisoire (et non exclusif) par rapport à ce que pourrait apporter un site vraiment ergonomique et pensé pour être fonctionnel.
Parce que sinon la version dématérialisée du magasine existait déjà depuis longtemps sur tablette (et je me souvient d'ailleurs du discours sur la volonté d'en faire une version exploitant réellement les possibilités du numérique et pas juste un bête pdf reprenant le mag papier sans ajout).




> Hé les mecs, même si j'avoue être le premier à ne pas avoir cherché à imaginer ce qu'ils voulaient, on a tous financé le bouzin. Certes sur une note d'intention et d'une foi indéfectible dans la rédaction, mais on a financé LEUR vision de leur site.
> 
> On le lit tous sur papier aujourd'hui, ceux qui n'aiment pas le site reviendront sur la version papier, pas la peine d'en faire des caisses avec des "mouai... j'aurais fait ça autrement". 1: c'est le site que la rédaction CPC veut et 2: c'est 'achement trop tard pour faire des modification structurelles de cet ordre.
> 
> @CPC: J'espère que vous n'avez pas eu les yexu plus gros que le ventre et que vous n'allez pas devoir raquer trop pour ce décalage planning (dans de toutes autres proportions et sans vouloir vous porter la poisse, je me suis échappé il y a peu d'un projet ayant 2 ans et demi de retard, enfin... jusqu'au prochain décalage  )


Evidemment que je le lis sur papier, seulement la version web aurait eu l'avantage de proposer un bénéfice complémentaire à cette lecture papier et non pas juste une copie de cette dernière, même pas organisée pour être fonctionnelle malgré les possibilités et la facilité de le faire
.
Si je le lisait uniquement sur ce site web, la présentation serait inutilement compliquée, le concept de "numéro" étant complètement absurde sur un site web ou d'ailleurs on peut lire les articles au fur et à mesure de leur parution sans attendre que la journal complet sorte.

Des "modifications structurelles de cet ordre", genre classer les trucs par catégorie demande de tout refaire de 0.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> ben moi j'aime bien cette idée de voir et d'avoir accès à un numéro qui s'enrichit au fur et à mesure de l'écriture (j'ai bien compris le concept ?!), et que c'est bien un numéro qu'on lit


Oui vous avez tout compris.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On a l'impression que vous avez voulu faire une version numérique améliorée du magazine.


C'est exactement ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Entre des commentaires directement sous l'article et un lien vers le topic sur le forum ca change quoi hormis la pénibilité de devoir ouvrir le lien du topic à chaque fois?


Beaucoup de choses dans le comportement des gens, en fait.




> mais en tant que site d'information ca sera beaucoup moins ergonomique si il faut naviguer dans chaque "numéro" virtuel.


Ce n'est pas un "site d'info" au sens où vous l'entendez, mais un site avec le contenu de Canard PC en ligne. Pour la navigation et le fait de retrouver une info ou un article pertinent, le site actuel est loin d'être complet et nous sommes d'accord qu'une fonction recherche performante est clé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un truc tout con comme pouvoir insérer en favoris dans son profil site-CPC les articles que l'on tag comme tel aurait été une avancée énorme par rapport au papier et un gain réel. Si je veux pas garder 10 CPC pour 10 articles clairsemés qui m'intéressent ou les découper, avoir la possibilité de le faire en numérique changerait tout (par exemple).


Pouvoir mettre en favoris des articles est une fonction importante du site, déjà opérationnelle (mais vous n'y aurez accès que lorsque le login sera possible, nécessairement)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ha mais attends, lorsqu'on aura une version numérique du mag, sois certain que des lapins malins vont nous pondre une appli desktop pour télécharger les numéros et faire plein de trucs sympas avec 
> Une techno comme Electron devrait permettre de faire de belles choses rapidement.


Nous avons promis une belle compatibilité Pocket (ça marche déjà pas mal, sans encore d'optimisation de notre part)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sur mobile, quand on lit un article, y a un grand, très grand, très très grand blanc en fin d'article !


Rappel: le site n'est pas encore du tout optimisé pour mobile et tablette. Les remarques sur ce type d'affichage sont pour l'instant inutiles pour nous.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai hâte de voir la suite  et vous devriez nous livrer cette beta en mode agile avec des itérations régulières, pour nous donner une idée de l'avancement.


Nous avons choisi d'implémenter les choses au fur et à mesure. Une fois que suffisamment de fonctionnalités seront "ON", nous ouvrirons les abonnements.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une autre petite question, si pas de connexion internet, le contenu sera t'il téléchargeable?


Via Pocket




> En tout cas joli boulot!


Merci !

----------


## Silian

Salut,

Je trouve que l'image de fond + la texture + le texte en blanc, c'est un peu difficile à lire. Soit y a trop de point soit pas assez mais la trame est assez inconfortable à mon goût.

----------


## Elglon

Comme les autres je suis déçu du format du site. 




> Nous avons toujours pris soin d'exposer que c'était l'essentiel du projet: proposer une version web du magazine avant tout.


Non, dans la vidéo du kickstarter tu dis bien "Imaginez un site d'information sur le jeu vidéo, fait ici, avec la rédaction de Canard PC, avec le contenu de canard PC etc". A aucun moment dans la vidéo il n'est dit que ça sera "grosso modo" le magasine en version numérique. Pire : tu promets "et même plus" que le magasine.

Même si je dois reconnaître que ce n'est "que" la forme qui est en cause, en lisant le KS j'ai cru naïvement à un affranchissement du format lourdeau de magasine pour quelque chose du style de Mediapart, ou Libé (mais moins moche).

J'espère sincèrement que Derek Smart doxxera votre descendance sur 7 générations.

----------


## pseudonyme

Ci-dessous mes remarques sur la page d'accueil (que j'ai peut être déjà faites sinon pensées très fort). Elles concernent essentiellement ce qui est à mon sens nécessaire de voir/pouvoir accéder à l'ouverture de la page (sur un PC portable standard 14" en résolution 13xx*76x), je vous laisse seuls juges de leurs pertinences:


Si vous voulez que l'édito soit toujours en page d'accueil, je pense qu'il faut absolument ne pas avoir à scroller. Alors certes c'est pas la mort, mais devoir scroller pour l'information que vous avez estimée être la plus importante (par le choix du premier élément affiché), c'est dommage pour ne pas dire autre chose
Pour palier ce problème vous pourriez:
- écrire des éditos plus courts
- réduire la taille du bandeau supérieur
- gagner de la place horizontalement en mettant le bouton acheter sur la couverture du magazine et le déplacer/réduire en lettrine du titre et numéro du mag de telles sortes qu'il ne bouffe pas la place de l'édito
- un mix de tout ça...

Je peux comprendre de devoir scroller pour le sommaire du numéro, mais moins pour avoir accès aux articles à la Une et/ou au derniers articles publiés (les N derniers dans l'absolu ou les N derniers depuis la dernière connexion de l'utilisateur).
En tant que utilisateur (et client), je veux à l'ouverture de la page, savoir en un coup d’œil si de nouveaux articles ont été publiés. Le minimum syndical pour moi est de savoir si j'ai loupé des trucs depuis ma dernière connexion. Si je dois scroller et étudier le sommaire pour déterminer si j'ai loupé un truc, autant me connecter au site que le jour de la sortie papier du mag.

----------


## Visslar

> Envoyé par Crazralfrill
> 
> On a l'impression que vous avez voulu faire une version numérique améliorée du magazine.
> 
> 
> Oui vous avez tout compris.


Je n'aime pas du tout, mais soit. 

Donc si je comprends bien, sur la page d'accueil, vous allez présenter le sommaire du numéro paru et le sommaire (incomplet) du prochain numéro à paraître ?

Et concrètement, comment ça va se passer pour quelqu'un qui visite le site régulièrement.
Par exemple, je vais sur le site, je commence à regarder quelques articles du prochains numéros (en utilisant donc le sommaire incomplet du prochain numéro). 
Si je reviens 2j plus tard, comment je sais ce qui a changé et quels sont les nouveaux articles, sans relire tout le sommaire ? Vous avez prévu un truc pour ça j'espère ?

----------


## BPros

> Via Pocket


Pocket?
Damned.. ya tellement de trucs qui s'appellent pocket!!! 
C'est un format particulier? un type de documents? il faut un lecteur particulier? (ya p'ete simplement un sujet a ce propos!)  :B):

----------


## srombauts

> dans la vidéo du kickstarter [...] en lisant le KS j'ai cru naïvement à un affranchissement du format lourdeau de magasine


La vidéo est loin d'être la seule information de la campagne Kickstarter, le texte reste plus précis et engageant non ?

De mon côté je ne suis pas déçu et encore moins surpris, car les toutes premières phrases décrivant le projet était extrêmement claires :




> *Canard PC online, ce sera quoi ?
> *Notre site actuel (www.canardpc.com) n’est qu’une vitrine présentant nos différents magazines. Nous n’en garderons rien, afin de créer un site entièrement dédié à l’information sur les jeux vidéo avec tous les articles du magazine.
> *Canard PC Online sera donc une version numérique sur Internet du magazine papier*, avec tous les avantages du Web, sauf la gratuité (parce qu’on est malins) :


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pocket?
> Damned.. ya tellement de trucs qui s'appellent pocket!!! 
> C'est un format particulier? un type de documents? il faut un lecteur particulier? (ya p'ete simplement un sujet a ce propos!)


C'est une application mobile (anciennement "Read It Later") permettant de télécharger des pages Webs pour une lecture en déconnecter
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...eaditlater.pro

----------


## Visslar

> La vidéo est loin d'être la seule information de la campagne Kickstarter, le texte reste plus précis et engageant non ?
> 
> De mon côté je ne suis pas déçu et encore moins surpris, car les toutes premières phrases décrivant le projet était extrêmement claires :


Non on peut pas dire que c'était c'était clair. "Version numérique du magazine papier", ça peut vouloir dire pleins de choses.
Je pense que tout le monde avait compris que le site allait afficher les articles du magazine papier, ni plus, ni moins. Mais sur la façon dont ces articles sont affichés, j'imagine que tout le monde avait une idée un peu différente.



Et par rapport aux commentaires, j'espère qu'on pourra au moins voir le nombre de commentaires sur le lien des commentaires de l'article, histoire qu'on ne clique pas pour rien.

----------


## shadowfox

> Non on peut pas dire que c'était c'était clair. "Version numérique du magazine papier", ça peut vouloir dire pleins de choses.
> Je pense que tout le monde avait compris que le site allait afficher les articles du magazine papier, ni plus, ni moins. Mais sur la façon dont ces articles sont affichés, j'imagine que tout le monde avait une idée un peu différente.
> 
> 
> 
> Et par rapport aux commentaires, j'espère qu'on pourra au moins voir le nombre de commentaires sur le lien des commentaires de l'article, histoire qu'on ne clique pas pour rien.


D'où l'importance d'avoir des specs précises sur ce qui va être fait, ce qui était décrit dans le KS (auquel j'ai participé) laisse sujet à interprétation et ça nous amène à la situation actuelle. En l'état, autant être honnête, je ne mettrai jamais les pieds sur le site, je ne vois aucune valeur ajoutée par rapport au mag.
Au moins, j'aurais la version papier, donc c'est pas perdu. Et puis, ça aura donné un coup de pouce à CPC. Vu la santé globale des différents acteurs de la presse jv, ça ne fait pas de mal. Mais quand même j'aurais voulu qu'un espace intégré au site pour réagir au contenu et discuter avec la commu en live. Peu importe, si c'était l'ensemble était stocké sur le forum. En terme de facilité d'usage et d'ergonomie, ça aurait été tellement pratique...  ::sad::

----------


## meduz

> C'est une application mobile (anciennement "Read It Later") permettant de télécharger des pages Webs pour une lecture en déconnecter
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...eaditlater.pro


Toi aussi, t'y étais depuis Read it Later?  ::ninja:: 

Pour la culture, une « compatibilité Pocket », c'est pas compliqué : tout repose sur la sémantique HTML5 pour que Pocket puisse isoler la partie article (astuce : y'a une balise pratique pour ça en HTML5 qui s'appelle… 

```
<article>
```

 \o/

Et même quand le balisage HTML5 est approximatif, Pocket se démerde assez bien. Donc, cette compatibilité n'est pas vraiment une fonctionnalité, c'est juste la base.

Pocket, en gros, c'est compatible avec genre tout (sauf ta console), et y'a des extensions pour tous les navigateurs majeurs. Des alternatives existent, mais Pocket fait tellement bien le job en version gratuite qu'il me suit depuis environ 2010.

----------


## srombauts

> Toi aussi, t'y étais depuis Read it Later? 
> 
> Des alternatives existent, mais Pocket fait tellement bien le job en version gratuite qu'il me suit depuis environ 2010.


Oui je suis un ancien, mais je ne l'utilise plus car je ne suis plus jamais vraiment hors connexion...

----------


## alx

> Oui je suis un ancien, mais je ne l'utilise plus car je ne suis plus jamais vraiment hors connexion...


Même avec connexion, c'est tellement rapide d'envoyer un truc dans Pocket et ensuite plaisant à la lecture que j'ai tendance à lire dedans quand même. Sur smartphone en tout cas, je ne l'utilise par contre quasiment jamais en version desktop.
Et ça a le mérite de virer tout ce qui gène autour de l'article... surtout sur les sites nazes qui étalent le texte sur 10 pages. L'autre avantage c'est l'archivage avec fonction recherche, pratique quand on veut retrouver un article 3 semaines ou 3 ans plus tard.

Du coup, y aura-t-il un bouton pour balancer directement tout le CPC dans Pocket, ou faudra se le faire article par article ?

----------


## Sangoon

> Pocket?
> Damned.. ya tellement de trucs qui s'appellent pocket!!! 
> C'est un format particulier? un type de documents? il faut un lecteur particulier? (ya p'ete simplement un sujet a ce propos!)


https://getpocket.com/

----------


## gros_bidule

Et c'est intégré à Firefox  ::):

----------


## BPros

Merci pour vos réponses concernant pocket.. et le mieux c'est 



> https://getpocket.com/


je crois! Car personnellement je n'utilise pas firefox sur mon mobile Android (ai-je tort?)  ::rolleyes:: 
Parce que les connexion internet sur la ligne 8 c'est pas vraiment ca!  ::sad::

----------


## alx

GetPocket c'est tout simplement le site officiel. Après de là tu as tout un écosystème avec les applis mobiles (iOs et Android), les applis desktop (Windows, MacOs), les plugins pour tous les navigateurs modernes et même le site web depuis lequel tu peux aussi lire les articles mis de côté.

Tu peux même te créer une adresse mail, tous les liens que tu envoies à cette adresse sont automatiquement ajoutés à ta liste de lecture et téléchargés pour lecture offline ultérieure. Mais la plupart des applis mobiles savent maintenant partager directement vers Pocket.

----------


## Ruvon

Découvrez la version bêta de Canard PC online mais attention aux coupures pub pour Pocket  ::ninja::

----------


## mim

Hello !
Ca fait 100 ans que je n'ai pas posté ici ... mais puisqu'il faut donner son retour le voici :

Eh bien je dois dire que ce que j'ai vu n'est pas ma tasse de thé ...Je dis pas que c'est du mauvais travail,hein, ou qu'il y ait moyen de faire mieux, mais je trouve le rendu très générique puisqu'il n'y a pas de travail de maquette sur le site. C'est flat. Un peu comme si ma sueur servait toujours à refroidir mon corps mais qu'elle n'avait pas d'odeur...
Je comprend que c'est nécessaire pour être "adaptive" mais je me rend compte que je ne prend pas de plaisir à le lire ainsi. L'équilibre sérieux/déconade de la forme du magazine ne se retrouve pas sur le site. 

Aussi il me semble que c'est exagérément compliqué de naviguer sur le site, mais j'imagine que ça, ça va s'arranger.

Je ne pense pas que je serais intéressé pour reconduire mon abonnement numérique... Mais je suis quand même content d'avoir aidé l'équipe de CPC avec leur kickstarter.
Un abonnement papier + un flot de news numérique (non déstiné au magazine) m'aurait plus intéressé rétrospectivement.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> tu promets "et même plus" que le magasine.


Oui ce sera le cas, à terme le site publiera des articles qui ne seront pas issus du magazine. Mais pas en quantité comparable aux site d'infos JV actuels.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si je dois scroller et étudier le sommaire pour déterminer si j'ai loupé un truc, autant me connecter au site que le jour de la sortie papier du mag.


Les nouveaux articles sur le site apparaîtront 
- soit dans le sommaire du numéro en cours de fabrication si vous êtes abonnés (libre à vous d'attendre qu'il soit complet, même si je ne comprends pas pourquoi), où ils sont grisés si vous les avez déjà lus.
- dans dans la page "Le Gratuit" / les articles du site en ce qui concerne la production future propre au site web (pas présente dans le papier)

Dans les sommaires actuellement, les articles déjà lus sont grisés de façon discrète (trop?). Nous étudions la possibilité de rendre ça plus évident.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et par rapport aux commentaires, j'espère qu'on pourra au moins voir le nombre de commentaires sur le lien des commentaires de l'article, histoire qu'on ne clique pas pour rien.


Oui, bien sûr, c'est prévu comme ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et même quand le balisage HTML5 est approximatif, Pocket se démerde assez bien. Donc, cette compatibilité n'est pas vraiment une fonctionnalité, c'est juste la base.


Pour que tout se passe "très bien", on peut "décrire" la page via API pour que tous les éléments soient bien pris en compte (pas tout à fait le cas actuellement).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du coup, y aura-t-il un bouton pour balancer directement tout le CPC dans Pocket, ou faudra se le faire article par article ?


Non, tout un numéro ce n'est pas prévu.

----------


## pseudonyme

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que je m'attends à voir à la première connexion s'il y a des nouveaux articles depuis ma dernière connexion.

Cas d'utilisation / User story / on appelle ça comme on veut: "Je me connecte au site et il n'y a pas de nouveaux articles depuis ma dernière connexion il y a 3 jours"

Actuellement:
La page d'accueil s'ouvre
Je scrolle pour faire apparaitre le sommaire
Je regarde le code couleur des titres pour savoir s'il y a de nouveaux articles
Je ferme le site

Idéal selon moi:
La page d'accueil s'ouvre
Je vois directement si de nouveaux articles ont été publiés depuis ma dernière connexion (ça peut juste être leur nombre)
Je ferme le site

Ce n'est pas long un scroll, ce n'est pas compliqué de regarder le sommaire, mais ça prendra toujours plus de temps que de chercher un picto dès l'ouverture de la page d'accueil. D'ailleurs ce nombre pourrait s'afficher dans un coin sur la page web du forum.

----------


## srombauts

Oui un picto et un chiffre indiquant le nombre d'articles non lus dans le dernier numéro (comme dans une boîte mail)

----------


## Silian

Ah mais en fait vous en avez mis partout ...


Personnellement, je trouve que ça rend vraiment la lecture compliquée

----------


## SFK94

je me disais, en lisant quelques post "tiens, quand ça sera bien huilé cette histoire de site - hâte d'y être pour de vrai  ::):  - ne vont-ils pas être les premiers a réussir une vraie convergence : papier - pc - tablette - smartphone"
et quand je dis convergence je dis bien Convergence : un seul moteur pour générer TOUT ; imaginez, vous faîtes vos articles sur le moteur d'intégration (le backoffice que vous avez dû développer en amont et que vous gardez jalousement secret  ::): ), lisible de manière "full responsive" sur PC tablette et smartphone et puis une fois un n° "bouclée", vous appuyez sur le bouton "TO PAPER" (avec un lapin qui pète) et ça vous génère one shot le PDF prêt à être imprimé sur le format papier (désolé pour le maquettiste au passage)...

cela me donne une idée que vous donne au passage : le papier n'étant pas propice aux commentaires (enfin si au stylo bille, offline), cela serait intéressant d'avoir un petit flash code qui permettrait de se relier à la page des commentaires de l'article (sans avoir forcément le contenu web, si abonné uniquement à la version papier), bon c'est une idée en l'air cela dit.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> cela serait intéressant d'avoir un petit flash code qui permettrait de se relier à la page des commentaires de l'article


C'est pas con didonc comme idée, ca.

----------


## Fereval

Premier retour à chaud. Globalement une déception qui je l'espère est en grande partie due à l'état "Beta" du site.

Je rejoins le sentiment exprimé par mim, le site est un peu froid, je m'attendais à retrouver une patte "papier/canard" qui donne au contenu une saveur visuelle particulière. L'esthétique des anciens site de "news" CanardPC me paraissaient plus attractive et chaleureuse de ce point de vue par exemple. En l'état, la navigation, un peu lourde, et le "style" un peu blanc et découpé à la serpe du site ne donnent pas plus envie que ça de s'y plonger.

2 points :
- La première chose qui frappe c'est l'édito: ça dépend des couvertures, mais je trouve la lecture peu agréable, sans doute à cause de la trame de fond floutée du magazine qui "brouille" un peu les yeux. J'aurais plus vu quelque chose qui rappelle le magazine, en petites colonnes sur fond de papier uni.

- Ça doit être une erreur, les noms des jeux concernés par ces articles ne sont pas affichés sur cette partie du "menu" du site (juste les sous-titre cryptiques):



2 broutilles plus personnelles :
- J'ai dû aller sur le forum avant de comprendre qu'il y avait un code couleur pour les articles, le tout n'est pas très évident même si je ne suis pas très attentif à ce genre de détails.

- Les couvertures du magazine ne sont pas assez mise en valeur, j'aime pouvoir les admirer dans toute leur beauté.

Cela dit les pages des articles en eux même sont agréablement épurées, bien agencées et leur lecture confortable ! Le menu du site par contraste du coup fait un peu fouillis/brouillon même si c'est peut être difficile à éviter.
Bon courage pour le lancement, je vous souhaite de réussir.  ::):

----------


## William Vaurien

J'ai souscris à la version numérique, mais je n'ai pas d'abonnement papier. Du coup je ne peux lire presque aucun article car ils sont pour les abonnés. 
Et je ne peux pas me logger car le service n'est pas encore fonctionnel.
Question: est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'avoir accès au contenu ? 
Parce que je suis frustré là, je vois tous ces super articles et je ne peux pas les lire  ::huh:: 

Sinon, une idée de la date du lancement officiel ? Même avec une très grosse louche ?

----------


## petithomme

> J'ai souscris à la version numérique, mais je n'ai pas d'abonnement papier. Du coup je ne peux lire presque aucun article car ils sont pour les abonnés. 
> Et je ne peux pas me logger car le service n'est pas encore fonctionnel.
> Question: est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'avoir accès au contenu ? 
> Parce que je suis frustré là, je vois tous ces super articles et je ne peux pas les lire 
> 
> Sinon, une idée de la date du lancement officiel ? Même avec une très grosse louche ?


Tout pareil !
J'suis frustré...

----------


## Cartben

Allez donner nous une date sinon je le bute !!!!!



J'espère que la lien fonctionne  ::):

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Sinon, une idée de la date du lancement officiel ? Même avec une très grosse louche ?


  Dans 30 minutes. Ils viennent de l'annoncer sur le live/webcam.

----------


## cooly08

De toute façon dans 3 mois le site est mort.

----------


## Netsabes

> Sinon, une idée de la date du lancement officiel ? Même avec une très grosse louche ?


On espère pouvoir activer les abonnements numériques d'ici la fin du mois.

----------


## srombauts

> De toute façon dans 3 mois le site est mort.


Ah non, je t'arrête tout de suite, il n'est même pas encore vraiment vivant là !




> On espère pouvoir activer les abonnements numériques d'ici la fin du mois.


Ok, donc on peut acheter tranquille celui du 15 janvier (déjà fait) et probablement quand même le suivant, vu qu'il s'agit quand même d'un développement logiciel, hein, on connaît  :;):

----------


## Daturax

Salut pour ceux qui qui ont kistarté, il y a une apli a charger, ou il faut encore attendre?

----------


## Netsabes

Il faut attendre que les abonnements numériques soient activés (on espère d'ici la fin du mois). Il n'y aura pas d'app.

----------


## Daturax

Merci Netsabes, j'espere que cpc nous enverra un petit mail sur le fofo histoire d’être informé quand on pourra profiter de notre abonnement (pour ceux comme moi qui ont payé mais qui suive ça de loin)  ::):

----------


## Netsabes

Pour recevoir un mail, le mieux est d'activer les notifications par mail sur Kickstarter, où les grandes avancées sont annoncées : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...online/updates

----------


## Cedski

Au fait les nouveaux abonnés ont-ils reçus leur magazine ?? 
(en bref: pas moi.  ::P:  )

----------


## acdctabs

moi hier

----------


## shadowfox

Aujourd'hui même me concernant !

----------


## Msignoret

Je suis allé rapidement me balader sur le site et il y a encore du travail selon moi sur l'ergonomie. Il manque en particulier quelques outils de navigation. Par exemple, lorsque je suis dans le sommaire du numéro : menus qui restent accessibles en haut de la page, la liste des rubriques du numéro à gauche. J'aimerai pouvoir cliquer sur une rubrique du numéro et avoir d'un coup d'oeil (une synthèse) les éléments importants de la rubrique (note, image ou autre). Lorsque je suis dans un article, avoir le sommaire à gauche reste important.
La mise en page du contenu d'un article et le dimensionnement des images sont très agréables, le choix des couleurs également.

Bon courage pour la suite !

----------


## Snowki

> De toute façon dans 3 mois le site est mort.


Merci pour cette tranche de rire, de bon matin  :^_^:

----------


## Ombreloup

Dites, ça fait un bon mois de béta, et si je me souviens bien du kickstarter il était question d'un an d'abonnement au site... on se dirige vers quoi comme année du coup ? De février 2017 à janvier 2018, ou juste de février 2017 à décembre 2017 ? On aura accès au numéro de ce mois de janvier ou pas ? Quelques news ?

----------


## Althend

> Dites, ça fait un bon mois de béta, et si je me souviens bien du kickstarter il était question d'un an d'abonnement au site... on se dirige vers quoi comme année du coup ? De février 2017 à janvier 2018, ou juste de février 2017 à décembre 2017 ? On aura accès au numéro de ce mois de janvier ou pas ? Quelques news ?



+1 

En attendant, on fait comment pour lire le dernier numéro?

----------


## Norhil

> Il faut attendre que les abonnements numériques soient activés (on espère d'ici la fin du mois). Il n'y aura pas d'app.



Coucou ! Ici l'inspecteur des travaux finis. C'est fini alors ces travaux ? 
Plus que quelques heures avant la fin du mois !  ::siffle::

----------


## jicey

On est en février et



> Error: Sorry, unrecognized username or password.
> Unrecognized username or password. Forgot your password?


Je suis déception.

----------


## norius

> On est en février et
> 
> 
> Je suis déception.


la même en x10

----------


## Pig Malion

CPC qui découvrent la difficulté de tenir ses délais et ses promesses au sein d'un kickstarter achevé. Mais qui, contrairement à ceux sur qui ils chient régulièrement, ne prennent même pas la peine d'en donner raison et transparence à ses backers  ::happy2:: 

Après tout, c'est comme élever des gosses : y a ceux qui savent tout sans en avoir, et y a ceux qui en ont.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Coucou ! Ici l'inspecteur des travaux finis. C'est fini alors ces travaux ? 
> Plus que quelques heures avant la fin du mois !


Écoutez, laissez la police faire son travail, dès que j'aurai de plus amples informations croyez bien que vous en serez les premiers informés.




> On est en février et
> 
> 
> Je suis déception.


Écoutez, laissez la police faire son travail, dès que j'aurai de plus amples informations croyez bien que vous en serez les premiers informés.




> la même en x10


Well listen, let the police do the job, be sure I'll give you answer as soon as possible okay?





> CPC qui découvrent la difficulté de tenir ses délais et ses promesses au sein d'un kickstarter achevé. Mais qui, contrairement à ceux sur qui ils chient régulièrement, ne prennent même pas la peine d'en donner raison et transparence à ses backers 
> 
> Après tout, c'est comme élever des gosses : y a ceux qui savent tout sans en avoir, et y a ceux qui en ont.


Låt polisen göra sitt jobb, jag kommer att informera er så fort jag vet mera.

Plus sérieusement, on va vous faire un point d'ici la fin de l'après-midi.  :^_^:

----------


## Snowki

> Låt polisen göra sitt jobb, jag kommer att informera er så fort jag vet mera.


C'est du polonais?

----------


## Gero

Je ne sais pas trop où chercher la réponse ou poser la question donc je le fais ici : Est ce qu'il est possible de s'abonner à CPC uniquement pour la version numérique ?

----------


## Zerger

Oui, c'est juste que l'abonnement papier inclue automatiquement l'abonnement numérique.
Mais tu peux choisir l'abonnement numérique seul

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Nous espérions vraiment pouvoir activer les connexions au site en bêta à tous les abonnés pour la fin du mois de janvier, mais c’est raté.

Nous sommes toujours en train de tester le module qui se situera entre le forum (80 000 membres, gestion future des commentaires), la boutique (gestion actuelle des abonnements et des achats) et le site web (gestion du contenu en fonction des droits), et qui va administrer vos connexions de façon à ce que vous ayez les mêmes identifiants partout. Pour le moment, nous rencontrons encore des difficultés à ce que ces trois éléments se parlent et échangent correctement les informations nécessaires.

C’est un élément-clé de l’infrastructure, mais c’est aussi un point délicat pour la sécurité. Ce qui explique les soucis que nous rencontrons et le temps que nous y consacrons : impossible de brancher ces systèmes « pour voir » sans être certain que tout fonctionne de façon sécurisée.

A priori, il est peu probable que nous soyons en mesure de lancer cette connexion avant la mi-février. Nous vous avertirons bien entendu via les « Actus » de la page kickstarter (pensez à activer les alertes par mail), ici sur notre forum et via les réseaux sociaux (Twitter et Facebook).

Avec toutes nos excuses pour ce retard.

----------


## Anonyme32145

C'est pas grave.

----------


## Catel

> C'est du polonais?


Plutôt danois ou suédois...

----------


## Zerger

La malédiction KSCR s'abat sur CPC



Si au moins on pouvait acheter des pastilles virtuelles en édition limitée pour faire passer le temps  ::(:

----------


## William Vaurien

Sinon, c'est comment vos vacances en Thaïlande  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## pseudonyme

Question en passant, vous avez bossé sur le site en mode AGILE?

----------


## acdctabs

Et sinon une adresse alternative pour "contourner" les proxy du taf c'est envisageable ?
Moi j'aimerais bien pouvoir lire ça au taf ^^

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Prenez votre temps. Je connais peu de projet en info à tenir les délais.  ::):

----------


## Smasher34

C'est sûr qu'il vaut mieux assurer la sécurité avant de tout mettre online. Bon courage et prenez le temps qu'il faudra!
Sinon, Kahn Lusth est-il le fils spirituel de Gérard Darmon?  ::P:

----------


## Phenixy

> Question en passant, vous avez bossé sur le site en mode AGILE?


Surtout en mode ANIS je crois.

----------


## Pig Malion

Ne pas la faire... ne pas la faire...

----------


## pseudonyme

> Surtout en mode ANIS je crois.


Après une recherche Gogue infructueuse, je veux bien une explication de la méthode (éventuellement en MP pour ne pas polluer le topac) pour ma culture générale (je ne suis familier que de SCRUM et de très loin XP.

----------


## William Vaurien

J'ai plutôt l'impression que c'est une bonne vieille méthode hexagonale qui a été utilisé: la   RACHE  (Rapid Application Conception and Heuristic Extreme-programming) qui a été utilisé. Certifié ISO 1664.

----------


## pseudonyme

Qu'est ce qu'on avait ri quand on était tombé sur cette méthode il y a... il y a.

Mériterait un verni un poil plus sérieux, mais en même temps cela ne serait pas conforme à la méthode présentée.
Il faudrait aussi documenter une méthode: la D.E.C.H.E. pour les projets sans argent. Le tout présenté en texte brut dans un notepad pour l'auto-référence!

----------


## Kaelis

> Après une recherche Gogue infructueuse, je veux bien une explication de la méthode (éventuellement en MP pour ne pas polluer le topac) pour ma culture générale (je ne suis familier que de SCRUM et de très loin XP.


Ton pastaga était trop chargé!

----------


## pseudonyme

J'en conclus que je n'ai pas compris la blague.

----------


## Fizdol



----------


## pseudonyme

oh putain... Quelque part je suis content de ne pas avoir compris de suite  ::ninja::

----------


## Phibrizo

REMBOURSAY!  :Cell: 

Je plaisante, hein  ::ninja::

----------


## moimadmax

Sinon juste pour savoir, les abonnés retrouveront tous les numéros depuis janvier quand on pourra s'y connecter ?
Pour pas que je les achètes en double.
Et il y aura un marqueur lu non/lu pour savoir ce qu'on a pas lu ? Un peu comme les mails ou lecteur RSS.

----------


## Netsabes

Tous les numéros depuis le 348 (1er novembre) sont déjà sur le site (on rajoutera des archives petit à petit) et seront bien sûr accessibles pour les abonnés. 

Sur la bêta actuelle, il y a déjà un marqueur de lecture : un article déjà lu a un lien grisé dans le sommaire.

----------


## moimadmax

Parfait. Merci.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Sur le dernier article gratuit :

----------


## Izual

Oui, toutes nos exergues sont un peu cassées pour le moment.

----------


## SFK94

la pizza de ma reum en HD sur mon écran 23" le matin  :Gerbe:  elle passe beaucoup mieux en papier  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Vous mettez toute votre énergie sur le module le login unifié, ou il reste du manpower pour les choses plus "annexes" ?
Je penses au choses comme le responsive, l'amélioration de la navigation sur le site (cf nos commentaires sur les 2-3 premières pages de ce thread), l'intégration avec pocket, etc.

----------


## Narushima

C'est quand même bordélique cette mise en page de la page d'accueil. Il n'y a pas moyen d'avoir une liste des articles publiés de façon chronologique, plutôt que des catégories dans tous les sens ?

----------


## SFK94

Hello,

Ne serait-il pas intéressant que la team CPC nous concocte un livre blanc (voire plus) sur l'expérience de création du site tant attendu ?

Mais attention, pas façon Bidule Consulting ou Machin Engineering mais façon CPC ! Sans langue de bois, avec vos écueils, vos réussites, et avec le "si c'était à refaire", etc.

Vous aviez fait un numéro sur les jeux vidéo l'été dernier et dans un autre registre, faire de même sur le déroulement d'un projet informatique (les rôles moa, moe, les ssii, l'infrastructure, les jalons, les coûts, les délais, les méthodes employées, les technologies, etc.) serait vraiment intéressant car, j'ai tendance à penser que même si moins sexy que les jeux vidéos, la plupart des projets pour lesquels il y a du boulot (avec de la demande en quantité) sont également  passionnant à bien des égards.

Alors vous me direz on s'écarte des jeux vidéos et vous ne faîtes pas dans la presse "pro" mais vous montrez régulièrement une capacité à adresser avec votre ton, des sujets variés, nécessitant un background académique comme pour l'électronique par exemple alors why not ?! :-)

Et puis je trouve que pour le coup vous vous êtes mis dans la peau de ceux que vous notez habituellement, et que des fois un projet ça capote ou ça ne débouche pas sur l'espérance suscitée, non pas par foutage de gueule absolu mais parce qu'il y a tellement de composante (et d'excuses plus ou moins valables), ça mérite un petit parallèle, non ? :-) Non je ne suis pas un développeur de Daïkatana  ::P: ...

Bon courage pour la suite du grand projet ;-)

----------


## gnouman

Question qui n'a pas vraiment de rapport avec le site mais je n'ai jamais reçut mon Mug du kickstarter, je suis le seul dans ce cas ou pas?  ::unsure::

----------


## gros_bidule

As-tu bien renseigné ton adresse postale sur Kickstarter ? 
Contacte directement le gens de CPC  :;):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> C'est quand même bordélique cette mise en page de la page d'accueil.


Oui. On va voir ce qu'on peut faire pour rendre ça plus clair.





> Ne serait-il pas intéressant que la team CPC nous concocte un livre blanc (voire plus) sur l'expérience de création du site tant attendu ?
> 
> Mais attention, pas façon Bidule Consulting ou Machin Engineering mais façon CPC ! Sans langue de bois, avec vos écueils, vos réussites, et avec le "si c'était à refaire", etc.


Pourquoi pas. En tout cas l'idée est intéressante.





> Question qui n'a pas vraiment de rapport avec le site mais je n'ai jamais reçut mon Mug du kickstarter, je suis le seul dans ce cas ou pas?


Ah ouais c'est pas normal. Un petit mail à "abonnement ARGL canardpc POING com" avec tes infos pour qu'on lance une procédure de secours avec des chiens renifleurs.

----------


## moimadmax

C'est vrai que l'idéal pour les abonnés serait d'avoir un truc du style "boite de réception" pour savoir facilement quel sont les nouveaux contenus à lire. 
Bien que normalement il devrait y avoir un flux RSS. Du coup mon lecteur de flux fera cette fonctionnalité.

----------


## theryon

Hello! 

On ne peut toujours pas lire les articles réservés aux abonnés? (C'est ce que le FP semble dire mais je ne sais pas s'il est à jour).

Trop hâte de voir le site prendre forme pour qu'on puisse lire les articles partout... Ou voir la rédaction partir avec la caisse dans leurs bagnoles de luxe  ::P:  

Ciao lapin (discret jeu de mots laid)

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Hello!   On ne peut toujours pas lire les articles réservés aux abonnés? (C'est ce que le FP semble dire mais je ne sais pas s'il est à jour).

----------


## theryon

Bonjour l'ambiance...

Ok merci je me débrouillerai, salut!

*Je m'en vais comme un prince*

----------


## Anonyme32145

C'était pas pour être désagréable, juste pour dire que c'était pas encore dispo  ::unsure::

----------


## lemanchotfou

Est-il possible de ne prendre que l'abonnement numérique ? Je fais une allergie au papier...  ::XD:: 
Je pose la question car quand je clique pour passer en premium, cela m'envoie sur l'abonnement Papier et numérique.

----------


## Netsabes

> Hello! 
> 
> On ne peut toujours pas lire les articles réservés aux abonnés? (C'est ce que le FP semble dire mais je ne sais pas s'il est à jour).


Pas encore.




> Est-il possible de ne prendre que l'abonnement numérique ? Je fais une allergie au papier...


Ce sera bien sûr possible quand les abonnements numériques seront actifs, ce qui n'est pas encore le cas.

Pour plus de détails sur le retard, voir le point fait par Ivan en début de mois : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10613572

----------


## jeanfifi

Parti comme c'est, on est bons pour un lancement le 1er avril  ::P:

----------


## Snowki

> Parti comme c'est, on est bons pour un lancement le 1er avril


La bonne blague ::w00t::

----------


## Gordor

C'est long !

----------


## Silian

A priori ils viennent de se confronter à la problématique de rendre un projet web dans les temps  :;):

----------


## Haraban

Alllleeeeezzzzzzzz là ! Il arrive quand notre joli site ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

On devrait avoir des infos précises dans les jours qui viennent, genre planning, date de sortie, prochaines étapes, etc...

----------


## Kaelis

Si vous annoncez un season pass j'vous renie.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Naaaan... Juste des smileys en DLC pour le moment.  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Ianou

En tout cas le mode de difficulté est bien enclenché par défaut  ::):

----------


## Althend

On peut avoir un god mode si on tape IDDAD sur le site?

----------


## anansiboy

J'aurais bien aimé participer au développement du site en tant que projet bien sympa à réaliser et suivre du coup l'idée du livre blanc me botte pas mal. Quand je vois tout ce html en trop que j'aime bien nettoyer dans Drupal.

Les images sont toujours un peu lourdes par moment. Quand je vois http://beta.canardpc.com/sites/defau...-700x356_0.png  et http://beta.canardpc.com/sites/defau...KohLanta_0.png qui font > à 500ko pour les afficher en 330x171 sur la page d'accueil, je me dis que les >5.5mo pourraient vite diminuer vers quelque chose de plus raisonnable.
Sans compter cette image http://beta.canardpc.com/sites/defau...523-titan1.png qui fait plus de 2mo sur la page d'accueil du gratuit :/
Par ailleurs je vois que le favicon est toujours celui par défaut.

----------


## Pig Malion

> A priori ils viennent de se confronter à la problématique de rendre un projet web dans les temps


Aura t on droit à une remise en question d'Ivan, toujours le premier à se foutre de la gueule des KS en retard et à hurler à l'arnaque scandaleuse ? Nous verrons  ::happy2::

----------


## GrosDudule

> Naaaan... Juste des smileys en DLC pour le moment.


 :Bave:

----------


## jeanfifi

> Aura t on droit à une remise en question d'Ivan, toujours le premier à se foutre de la gueule des KS en retard et à hurler à l'arnaque scandaleuse ? Nous verrons


C'est mal barré: le chef a toujours raison lol

----------


## Anonyme210226

Vivement la vente d'articles pas encore écrits sur des jeux même pas encore annoncés.

----------


## William Vaurien

Est-ce qu'il faudra appeler un numéro surtaxé pour avoir les notes des jeux ?

Sinon, un petit update sur la mise en prod ??? 

Siouuplait.

----------


## Phibrizo

> Vivement la vente d'articles pas encore écrits sur des jeux même pas encore annoncés.


Non.

Pas assez méta.

Vivement le prochain article sur le lancement d'un kickstarter d'un jeu vidéo simulant la création d'un journal online de jeux vidéos lancé sur kickstarter  :Bave:   ::wacko:: 

Note de CPC: 2/10, aucune crédibilité, encore un triste exemple des innombrables ratés produits par kickstarter, quand les joueurs apprendront-ils à ne pas backer n'importe quoi, mais où va le monde ma bonne dame ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Arrêtez, vous me donnez trop de bonnes idées!  :Vibre:

----------


## GrosDudule

> Est-ce qu'il faudra appeler un numéro surtaxé pour avoir les notes des jeux ?.


Un vote par SMS pour la note des jeux  :Bave: 

Envoie "Note" au 8 12 12  ::wub::

----------


## pseudonyme

> On devrait avoir des infos précises dans les jours qui viennent, genre planning, date de sortie, prochaines étapes, etc...


Chaque fois que j'entends "dans quelques jours on aura un planning précis" (oui je paraphrase), ca me fait doucement ricaner.
Il y a deux ans, sur l'un des projets sur lequel j'étais, une équipe nous annonçait "toutes les 2 semaines que le planning était en cours de finition et qu'ils allaient le communiquer avant la fin de la semaine". Ils nous ont dit ca pendant 6 mois. Et le plus beau dans tout ça, c'est que le pilote dans l'avion ne leur demandait pas des comptes. Qu'est ce qu'on a rigolé (jaune)...

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Non.
> 
> Pas assez méta.
> 
> Vivement le prochain article sur le lancement d'un kickstarter d'un jeu vidéo simulant la création d'un journal online de jeux vidéos lancé sur kickstarter  
> 
> Note de CPC: 2/10, aucune crédibilité, encore un triste exemple des innombrables ratés produits par kickstarter, quand les joueurs apprendront-ils à ne pas backer n'importe quoi, mais où va le monde ma bonne dame ?


D'accord, mais seule l'intro sera en accessible, le reste viendra par paragraphes dans le désordre, avec un gros silence radio de 6 mois entre chaque parce que la police de caractères doit être retravaillée.

----------


## Pig Malion

> Chaque fois que j'entends "dans quelques jours on aura un planning précis" (oui je paraphrase), ca me fait doucement ricaner.
> Il y a deux ans, sur l'un des projets sur lequel j'étais, une équipe nous annonçait "toutes les 2 semaines que le planning était en cours de finition et qu'ils allaient le communiquer avant la fin de la semaine". Ils nous ont dit ca pendant 6 mois. Et le plus beau dans tout ça, c'est que le pilote dans l'avion ne leur demandait pas des comptes. Qu'est ce qu'on a rigolé (jaune)...


Oui mais là c'est les gentils.

----------


## Snowki

> Oui mais là c'est les gentils.


Ou pas !  ::trollface:: 

"entends le rire démoniaque d'Ivan le fou qui porte bien son nom "

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Entre nous, on l'appelle "Ivan le Ouf de Gueudin", c'est dire.

----------


## Zerger

ou Yvan Cimes, mais on a du tellement la lui faire  ::ninja::

----------


## Pig Malion

> Ou pas ! 
> 
> "entends le rire démoniaque d'Ivan le fou qui porte bien son nom "


Tu sais ce que signifie le terme ivan le fou, quand même ?  :tired:

----------


## Althend

Moi qui espérais naivement que ça serait prêt en janvier  ::(:

----------


## rmosse

peut-on avoir les numéros manquant en pdf en attendant ?

----------


## Snowki

> Tu sais ce que signifie le terme ivan le fou, quand même ?


Euh la manœuvre (engager un brusque virage à 180° et à accélérer)des sous marins russes ? 
Mais c'est pas le sujet ma caille  :haha:

----------


## Pig Malion

360°  :tired:   ::P:

----------


## Flipmode

90 c'est déjà pas mal.

----------


## gros_bidule

Le site sera compatible VR ?

----------


## Grimar

Je trouve ça peu lisible l'effet "pointillés" sur les images.

----------


## gros_bidule

J'aimerais aussi que le site soit étudié pour limiter la fatigue visuelle.
Par exemple avec un thème sombre, à l'image de ce que ferait l'extension Chrome "Dark Reader" (dont je ne peux plus me passer). D'ailleurs, c'est le mag CPC qui en avait parlé.
Je pense aussi au texte blanc+gras avec une image en arrière plan : je trouve cela vraiment difficile à lire. Une fois le paragraphe lu, pouf, la persistance rétinienne (plus sûr du nom) me gène lorsque je retourne à du texte noir sur fond blanc.
En dehors de ça, le corps des article est très lisible, ça va.

Bref, je sais bien que ce n'est pas une version Kindle du mag, mais il a tout de même vocation (ou sera; ce sont les utilisateurs qui détermineront l'usage par la force des choses) à être lu de manière plus ou moins prolongée.
Pour le coup NextINpact est plutôt agréable pour les yeux, et vous n'y êtes pas tout à fait.
En espérant que ça s'arrangera  :;):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Le dark theme est prévu.  :;): 

@Grimar : L'effet pointillé?

----------


## William Vaurien

en DLC ???

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Uniquement pour ceux qui auront précommandé, voyons.

----------


## Jaydes

Peut on se connecter au site beta ? Moi je peut aller dessus mais je n’ai pas vu de bouton de login.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Non, pas encore  ::):

----------


## hiubik

Le login va être fait dans le prochain Kickstarter.....

Mine de rien heureusement que vous avez ramasse bcp plus que demande, sinon on sortirait jamais de la beta.

----------


## Paltorn

Comme d'autres, je trépigne de pouvoir me connecter au site mais pour connaître assez bien les aléas de réalisation d'un tel projet, je vous souhaite bon courage et je retourne patienter sur Planet Coaster  ::P:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

La possibilité de se connecter est pour trèèès bientôt. J'en ai marre d'annoncer des dates qui sont pas tenues, alors je me tais mais bon... oh pis, tanpiflute, allez ce sera cette semaine, na.
Et normalement, ensuite, les ajouts et améliorations devraient se succéder plus rapidement, étant donné que c'était un aspect structurel un peu bloquant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Aura t on droit à une remise en question d'Ivan, toujours le premier à se foutre de la gueule des KS en retard et à hurler à l'arnaque scandaleuse ? Nous verrons


Tant que le retard se compte encore en mois, je n'achète ni fouet ni orties.

----------


## Zerger

Pas besoin de fouet ni d'ortie, on peut trouver sans problème un petit gage  ::rolleyes:: 

Genre un test à faire sur une bonne daube de greenlight ou un visuel novel recommandé par Baalim (ou un musou, mais ca serait trop méchant)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Pas besoin de fouet ni d'ortie, on peut trouver sans problème un petit gage


Je propose une yaourtolapidation, dans la plus grande tradition du journalisme total. Et puis il parait que c'est bon pour la peau.

----------


## Althend

Super, on aura droit au test d'half life 3  ::):

----------


## jeanfifi

> La possibilité de se connecter est pour trèèès bientôt.


Youpi !!!
ça concerne tout le monde ou seulement les kickstater's boys and girls?
J'aimerais bien me prendre l'abo numérique pour me réabooner  :Bave:

----------


## keulz

> Je propose une yaourtolapidation, dans la plus grande tradition du journalisme total. Et puis il parait que c'est bon pour la peau.


Ou alors la rédac vient à lyon pour la grosse irl du samedi 18 mars.  :Bave: 

On trouvera bien des gages à base d'alcool.  ::ninja::

----------


## poseidon8500

> Ou alors la rédac vient à lyon pour la grosse irl du samedi 18 mars. 
> 
> On trouvera bien des gages à base de quenelles.



fix'd  ::ninja::

----------


## hiubik

> Je propose une yaourtolapidation, dans la plus grande tradition du journalisme total. Et puis il parait que c'est bon pour la peau.


Je n'arrive pas a la trouver sur Red Tube cette catégorie .....

----------


## Mastaba

> Je n'arrive pas a la trouver sur Red Tube cette catégorie .....


Essaie les tags "_bukkake_" et "_gokkun_". :Cafe2:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Youpi !!!
> ça concerne tout le monde ou seulement les kickstater's boys and girls?
> J'aimerais bien me prendre l'abo numérique pour me réabooner


Cela concernera tous les abonnés actuels (kickstarter compris). On est toujours en beta test, la commercialisation de nouveaux abonnements 100% numérique attendra encore un peu que le site soit plus avancé.

----------


## Anonyme32145

On sait que le développement avance mais que la date de sortie recule, comment veux-tu que...  ::unsure::

----------


## Genchou

Je profite du nouvel article disponible gratuitement pour dire que la vue mobile de la page d'accueil du site est pas mal ruinée par les boutons de navigation qui obstruent complètement la lecture.



J'avais déjà remarqué ça il y a plusieurs mois, j'imagine que ça a dû être reporté un paquet de fois. Bizarre que ça soit encore là, ça ne doit pourtant pas être difficile à corriger.

----------


## Izual

C'est normal, on a prévenu que la navigation mobile n'était pas encore optimisée. On se penche dessus dès que possible.

----------


## Redlight

Mais je me demande si la structure de la beta à été mise à jour depuis son lancement ?

Parce que le menu flottant qui est en retard d'un item a déjà été signaler plusieurs fois et il est toujours présent également. C'est un peu dommage pour une béta qu'il y ai peu d'évolution suite aux remarques, ça encourage pas à re-tester le site.

Je suppose qu'on verra de gros changement quand vous mettrez en ligne la version avec identification.

----------


## Pig Malion

Sachant que fin février c'est aujourd'hui, "on se penche dessus dès que possible" pour un truc à livrer dans 4h, ça fait un peu sourire  ::):

----------


## Orhin

> Sachant que fin février c'est aujourd'hui, "on se penche dessus dès que possible" pour un truc à livrer dans 4h, ça fait un peu sourire


Ça me parait au contraire très crédible dans le merveilleux monde du développement.  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Sachant que fin février c'est aujourd'hui, "on se penche dessus dès que possible" pour un truc à livrer dans 4h, ça fait un peu sourire


Attention à pas trop te plaindre, la brigade anti-endive va arriver  ::o:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Sachant que fin février c'est aujourd'hui, "on se penche dessus dès que possible" pour un truc à livrer dans 4h, ça fait un peu sourire


Et les lunettes, c'est pour essayer de poster incognito?  :;):

----------


## Phibrizo

*Je suis connecté!*  ::o:   ::lol:: 

Je me disais que ce serait bien de pouvoir lire le test de Torment... et ça marche! A moi le contenu premium! Youpi!

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Impossible de me connecter pour moi avec mes identifiants canard pc (boutique et forum)




> Error: Sorry, unrecognized username or password.
> Unrecognized username or password. Forgot your password?

----------


## job to finish

> Impossible de me connecter pour moi avec mes identifiants canard pc (boutique et forum)


J'ai eu la même, je me suis déco/reco du forum (effacement des cookies) et ça roule.  :;):

----------


## samdu69

ça marche pour moi aussi... ::wub::

----------


## GrosDudule

Pareil, connexion OK.

----------


## Snowki

Merci tout plein, ::wub::  ça roule. ::happy2::

----------


## Pig Malion

Si on est reconnu par la boutique CPC, qu'on était avant reconnu par le site beta CPC, et qu'aujourd'hui on se retrouve devant un "pas reconnu comme nom d'utilisateur ou adresse de courriel" c'est quoi ?

----------


## Zerger

Je vois pas comment tu avais réussi à te logger au site beta auparavant

----------


## Pig Malion

Oui j'ai fourché désolé, je partais à l'école. 
Donc : la boutique marche, pas le site, chez moi.

----------


## Argelle

> J'ai eu la même, je me suis déco/reco du forum (effacement des cookies) et ça roule.


Très bon tip, ça fonctionne !!

----------


## BoZoin

> Très bon tip, ça fonctionne !!


Ça fonctionne chez moi aussi.
L'indicateur pour montrer la progression dans la lecture est sympa. C'est agréable de n'avoir aucun bouton/artefact/menu visible à l'écran pendant la lecture de l'article.
Une fois qu'on a offert une bière à Izual pour son article sur Torment : Tides of Numenera, il est obligé de la boire dans la demi heure avant qu'elle ne s'évente ? 

Petit problème toutefois  en cliquant sur "Holy Potatoes ! We're in space ?!" j'ai ce message : "Le site Web a rencontré une erreur inattendue. Veuillez essayer de nouveau plus tard.". J'ai réessayé plus tard (environ 2,462 secondes) et rien n'y fait !

Sinon dans la partie "A la Une", par réflexe une fois qu'un test est sélectionné j'ai tendance à réessayé de cliquer sur le menu de gauche pour ouvrir la page plutôt que de cliquer sur le résumé à droite. Est-ce que c'est envisageable d'ouvrir la page si un dossier ou un test est déjà sélectionné et que l'on reclique dessus dans le menu ? (je ne suis pas sûr d'être clair)

Bravo en tout cas  :;):

----------


## Snowki

Pour le dernier  numéro canard pc en numérique;
Quand je clic sur le test de Mysterium j'ai droit à une belle page blanche avec une phrase : Fatal error: Non-static method mysqli::escape_string() cannot be called statically in /home/cpc/www/themes/canardpc/canardpc.theme on line 2116

Bon j'édite j'ai recliqué ça a mouliné un peu et c'est bon l'article s'affiche correctement.

----------


## Pholles59

Moi aussi je peux me co. Alors que j'ai pas d'abo (j'attends qu'ils proposent à la vente). 
Le Sommaire a l'air aussi moins bordélique qu'avant (et aligné, donc plus esthétique)  ::P:

----------


## Pinkipou

L'astuce de la déco/reco a fonctionné aussi chez moi.

Et ça servira à quoi les Bitcoincoins ?

Ed dit : à offrir des articles aux gros radins qui se font passer pour nos amis.

----------


## William Vaurien

Merci ! Je peux enfin lire les articles qui me faisaient de l’œil depuis des semaines   ::wub:: .

----------


## Zerger

> Petit problème toutefois  en cliquant sur "Holy Potatoes ! We're in space ?!" j'ai ce message : "Le site Web a rencontré une erreur inattendue. Veuillez essayer de nouveau plus tard.". J'ai réessayé plus tard (environ 2,462 secondes) et rien n'y fait !


Je confirme.

Bon je retourne à ma lecture!

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Je passe en coup de vent avant de fermer ce topic et de faire une communication plus détaillé sur un nouveau topic:
- Oui on peut se connecter avec l'identifiant du forum
- Pour que vos identifiants soient validé par le système automatiquement, il faut se reconnecter au moins une fois au forum (déconnexion / reconnexion).
- Si vous êtes abonnés vous avez accès à tout le contenu à condition de vous connecter au site avec vos identifiants de la boutique; si vous êtes abonnés et que vous n'avez pas accès au contenu, vérifiez sur la boutique que votre abonnement est actif.
- On a mis à jour la bêta avec plusieurs modifications demandées ça et là

Plus d'info et un mode d'emploi + troubleshooting dans la journée.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Sur la boutique CPC, la date de fin de mon abonnement est au 31/01/2018.
Ca sera mis à jour plus tard pour correspondre au réel lancement du site + 1 an ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Sur la boutique CPC, la date de fin de mon abonnement est au 31/01/2018.
> Ca sera mis à jour plus tard pour correspondre au réel lancement du site + 1 an ?


Oui ne vous inquiétez pas, on "offrira" une période supplémentaire aux abonnés Kickstarter pour tenir compte du retard.

----------


## Calys

Tiens, je poste ça ici car c'est indirectement lié au kickstarter :

J'ai un problème avec mon abonnement (au magazine papier), l'abonnement kickstarter s'est activé en même temps que mon réabonnement classique, ce qui fait que j'ai reçu les deux derniers numéros en double  ::|: 
Je suis déjà passé deux fois par le formulaire de contact de la boutique mais je n'ai reçu aucune réponse  :Emo:

----------


## Dragati

Féloches à l'équipe pour cette étape, j'ai hâte de tester ça  ::):

----------


## znokiss

C'est vraiment cool pour le moment. Va falloir que je me réduise un peu sous peine de n'avoir plus rien à lire sur mon PQ avant de me torcher avec.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Tiens, je poste ça ici car c'est indirectement lié au kickstarter :
> 
> J'ai un problème avec mon abonnement (au magazine papier), l'abonnement kickstarter s'est activé en même temps que mon réabonnement classique, ce qui fait que j'ai reçu les deux derniers numéros en double 
> Je suis déjà passé deux fois par le formulaire de contact de la boutique mais je n'ai reçu aucune réponse


Un mail à "abonnement" chez "canardpc.com" svp, en expliquant le problème et en rappelant vos coordonnées, je préviens.

----------


## Tonight

Pour le code envoyé à un ami (partage d'un article avec un bitcoincoins), il faut l'activer où?

----------


## Calys

> Un mail à "abonnement" chez "canardpc.com" svp, en expliquant le problème et en rappelant vos coordonnées, je préviens.


Merci, je vais envoyer un mail  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

C’est chouette de voir combien de personnes demandent l’accès à un article. J’ai fait ma BA pour contenter un gueux  :Indeed:

----------


## keulz

::lol::

----------


## Clydopathe

Trop bien! Mais obligé de regarder sur le téléphone. Le réseau de la boite bloque le site...

----------


## Frypolar

> Trop bien! Mais obligé de regarder sur le téléphone. Le réseau de la boite bloque le site...


Pareil  :Emo:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Pour le code envoyé à un ami (partage d'un article avec un bitcoincoins), il faut l'activer où?


Hum, je crois que nous avons légèrement oublié de faire apparaître ce bloc dans la dernière mise à jour....

----------


## Clydopathe

C'est un poil compliqué de retrouver les anciens numéros à mon sens. Je suis surement pas doué mais j'ai bien mis 10 minutes pour trouver comment le faire...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> C'est un poil compliqué de retrouver les anciens numéros à mon sens. Je suis surement pas doué mais j'ai bien mis 10 minutes pour trouver comment le faire...


Ils sont en homepage pourtant.
Mais une page spéciale "Numéros" est prévue, avec tous les numéros, rassurez-vous.

----------


## Clydopathe

Ok je viens de voir comment faire vite, mais quand je suis en lecture horizontale avec mon téléphone j'ai juste les trois premiers boutons de choix rapide qui apparraissent alors qu'en verticale j'ai bien les 7 boutons dont celui qui permets de choisir le numéro qu'on veux lire.

----------


## Bilbut

Hello,

Comme tout le monde, j'ai pu me connecter, que ce soit au forum, à la boutique ou à la bêta. Et j'ai pu vérifier que mon abonnement (via Kickstarter) est bien en cours. Il a d'ailleurs déjà commencé, vu que j'ai bien reçu le 354 chez moi.

Pourtant, quand j'essaye de lire le A Venir sur ME : Andromeda, il me dit que l'article est réservé aux abonnés. C'est normal ? Il y a quelque chose à faire en plus ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Hello,
> 
> Comme tout le monde, j'ai pu me connecter, que ce soit au forum, à la boutique ou à la bêta. Et j'ai pu vérifier que mon abonnement (via Kickstarter) est bien en cours. Il a d'ailleurs déjà commencé, vu que j'ai bien reçu le 354 chez moi.
> 
> Pourtant, quand j'essaye de lire le A Venir sur ME : Andromeda, il me dit que l'article est réservé aux abonnés. C'est normal ? Il y a quelque chose à faire en plus ?


C'est étrange. Un problème de cache du navigateur peut-être ? Essayez un Maj+F5 pour voir
Vous êtes sûr de vous connecter avec exactement le même pseudo/mot de passe que sur la boutique ?

----------


## Bilbut

> C'est étrange. Un problème de cache du navigateur peut-être ? Essayez un Maj+F5 pour voir
> Vous êtes sûr de vous connecter avec exactement le même pseudo/mot de passe que sur la boutique ?


J'ai essayé F5, Maj+F5, Ctrl+F5, ça ne fonctionne pas... J'ai viré les cookies associés au site, tout ce que j'ai pu trouver comme cache également, et je ne peux toujours pas accéder au contenu de l'article. Mes identifiants sont exactement les mêmes que ce soit le forum, la bêta ou la boutique.

Et j'ai le soucis pour tous les articles Premium que j'ai essayé, quel que soit le numéro.

----------


## Choup'

Je ne peux pas me connecter sur le site de la beta (pseudo non reconnu) alors que mon abonnement apparait bien dans la boutique (kickstarter à 20€). 
Que puis je faire?

----------


## Dimfacion

> Je ne peux pas me connecter sur le site de la beta (pseudo non reconnu) alors que mon abonnement apparait bien dans la boutique (kickstarter à 20€). 
> Que puis je faire?


J'ai le même problème  ::sad::

----------


## blimp

> Je ne peux pas me connecter sur le site de la beta (pseudo non reconnu) alors que mon abonnement apparait bien dans la boutique (kickstarter à 20€). 
> Que puis je faire?


Tout pareil... :Emo:

----------


## gros_bidule

> Tout pareil...


J'avais le même soucis, mais c'était avant.

- déco du forum
- reco au forum
- là, je m'aperçois que je suis maintenant aussi connecté à la beta
- déco de la beta, reco à la beta, ça fonctionne

----------


## EvilGuinness

Aucun problème pour moi, et je prends déjà grand plaisir à aller mater les news pendant que l'exemplaire papier m'attend dans la boîte. J'ai essayé de changer mon avatar là-bas, fonctionne pas apparemment, pas encore  ::):  Pour le peu que j'ai regardé, lisibilité impecc' (sur PC). A voir à quoi servent les bitcoincoins, au passage, je suis même pas au jus. Idem pour le "envoyer du chocolat" et autres.

----------


## Dimfacion

> J'avais le même soucis, mais c'était avant.
> 
> - déco du forum
> - reco au forum
> - là, je m'aperçois que je suis maintenant aussi connecté à la beta
> - déco de la beta, reco à la beta, ça fonctionne


Je viens de tenter avec un autre navigateur pour m'assurer de ne rien avoir dans le cache et j'ai toujours le même problème, même avec la procédure que tu indique  :Emo:

----------


## Bilbut

Pareil, autre navigateur, autre support (smartphone), j'ai toujours le soucis.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je ne peux pas me connecter sur le site de la beta (pseudo non reconnu) alors que mon abonnement apparait bien dans la boutique (kickstarter à 20€). 
> Que puis je faire?


Le mode d'emploi complet arrive. Mais la procédure standard est:
1. Utilisez vos identifiants de la boutique
2. Se reconnecter une fois sur notre forum (deconnexion / reconnexion) avec ces identifiants
3. Se connecter sur le site

----------


## Pinkipou

> A voir à quoi servent les bitcoincoins, au passage, je suis même pas au jus. Idem pour le "envoyer du chocolat" et autres.


Les Bitcoincoins sont des jetons qui te permettent de partager gratuitement des articles avec n'importe qui.
Quant aux choco BN, la binouze ou les câlins, je vois ça comme une manière de dire aux rédacteurs/trices qu'on a apprécié l'article.
D'ailleurs si l'équipe pouvait rajouter une icône "sac à vomi" ou "caca fumant" pour exprimer une opinion divergente... on sait jamais.

----------


## Essorrac

> Le mode d'emploi complet arrive. Mais la procédure standard est:
> 1. Utilisez vos identifiants de la boutique
> 2. Se reconnecter une fois sur notre forum (deconnexion / reconnexion) avec ces identifiants
> 3. Se connecter sur le site


Hello,

J'ai beau appliquer ce mode opératoire, impossible de me connecter au site beta, aïe !

Sinon une petite remarque, peut-être remontée déjà, il serait je pense super important de vite passer au moins la section identification du site beta sur de l'HTTPS. Là en l'état les login et mot de passe circulent en clair, et ça devient sensible !

Essorrac

----------


## Dimfacion

> Le mode d'emploi complet arrive. Mais la procédure standard est:
> 1. Utilisez vos identifiants de la boutique
> 2. Se reconnecter une fois sur notre forum (deconnexion / reconnexion) avec ces identifiants
> 3. Se connecter sur le site


Toujours le même soucis  ::unsure:: 

Je vais attendre le mode d'emploi complet du coup ...

----------


## Maomam

Personnellement j'arrive bien à me connecter mais c'est LENT. Impossible de charger un article.
Reste à voir si ça vient de moi ou pas.

----------


## Frypolar

Le fait que la boutique n’accepte pas les caractères accentués dans les mots de passe a été corrigé ? Si c’est le même système utilisé sur le site, ceux qui utilisent des accents risque de pouvoir se connecter sur le forum mais pas sur le site  ::unsure::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Personnellement j'arrive bien à me connecter mais c'est LENT. Impossible de charger un article.
> Reste à voir si ça vient de moi ou pas.


A priori, vous êtes vraiment nombreux à débarquer d'un seul coup sur le site.  :^_^: 

@Frypolar : Je vais demander.

----------


## Phenixy

_The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later._





> Ils sont en homepage pourtant.
> Mais une page spéciale "Numéros" est prévue, avec tous les numéros, rassurez-vous.


C'est à dire que tous les anciens numéros ont été ajoutés au site et qu'on pourra individuellement retrouver les anciens articles? Depuis le n°1?

Ce qui serait génial aussi ça serait une catégorie regroupant les anciens dossiers "spéciaux" (c'est ptet déjà prévu, dans ce cas mes excuses), j'entends par là les dossier comme le Jeu vidéo et politique du dernier numéro, qui sont vraiment une plus-value du magazine au-delà des tests et qui incarnent pour moi ce qui différencie CPC du reste de la presse JV. Je pense notamment à un vieux dossier "Le jeu vidéo est-t-il inutile?" quasi philosophique que j'avais trouvé brillantissime.

----------


## FD_00



----------


## gnouman

J'étais tranquillement a profité de mon canard PC numérique et là drame.  :Pipe: 




> The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later.


  :Cafe1: 

Trop de monde mon bon monsieur trop de monde !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Poussez-vous! Laissez-le respirer!

----------


## Maomam

Vous pouvez quitter le site ? J'aimerais lire l'article sur Mass Effect. Merci.

----------


## fenrhir

_The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later._

Ce message manque de CPC touch. Faudra penser à faire un bon vieux 404 custom.

----------


## grammaton

Je suppose que c'est une erreur de voir que l'abonnement en ligne se termine le 31/01/2018 alors qu'il n'a même pas vraiment encore commencé aujourd'hui :D ?!

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Tout à fait.

----------


## znokiss

Sérieux le site, on se croirait à une visite du salon de l'agriculture en ce moment-même.

----------


## Clydopathe

Ouais pas moyen de lire ces articles peinard, laissez passer, y en a qui ont rien à faire au taf! 
 ::ninja::

----------


## grammaton

> Ouais pas moyen de lire ces articles peinard, laissez passer, y en a qui ont rien à faire au taf!


Je tombe toujours sur "The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later." après avoir vainement réussi à me connecter  ::O: .



> Tout à fait.


Ok merci bien c'est que je pensais  ::): .

----------


## Jaycie

Se faire DDoS par ses lecteurs, c'est fort quand même.

----------


## Zerger

J'ai crée un *doodle CPC Reading* pour qu'on s'organise une rotation des mecs connectés sur le site, histoire de pas tous se ruer dessus en même temps.
Merci de le remplir ASAP comme dirait n'importe quel chef de projet.

----------


## Mithiriath

Salut, est-ce normal que la page de connexion de la beta (http://beta.canardpc.com/user/login) ne soit pas encore en https ou ne revoit pas vers une page https ?

----------


## Zerger

Oui, CPC c'est pas pour les fiottes, tu mets ton PC en jeu quand tu le lis !

----------


## madoxav

> The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later.





> Le site Web a rencontré une erreur inattendue. Veuillez essayer de nouveau plus tard.


Merde, mettez au moins des insultes dans les pages d'erreur!

----------


## Dimfacion

> Toujours le même soucis 
> 
> Je vais attendre le mode d'emploi complet du coup ...


Juste pour ajouter plus d'infos au problème, lorsque je tente de réinitialiser le mot de passe sur le nouveau site, j'ai un message comme quoi mon email n'est pas reconnu. Meme chose pour mon pseudo. 

C'est très frustrant de ne pas pouvoir participer au DDoS utilisateur ...  :Emo:

----------


## Netsabes

> C'est à dire que tous les anciens numéros ont été ajoutés au site et qu'on pourra individuellement retrouver les anciens articles? Depuis le n°1?


Pour l'instant, ça remonte jusqu'au numéro 348. On en rajoutera petit à petit (mais ça prend du temps).

----------


## Orhin

Tien, c'est normal que les liens "article suivant" et "article précédent" aient disparus en bas de page ?
Ils étaient accessible chez moi en début d'après midi mais ont disparu depuis peu.

Du coup la lecture d'un numéro complet du mag devient un peu plus rébarbative avec des clics inutiles pour retourner au sommaire à chaque fois.

----------


## L'invité

J'arrive pas à passer la page de login.
Pourtant la charge de tout à l'heure semble être passée.  :tired: 
Est-ce que ce serait pas à cause de mon pseudo ? Je me souviens que ça avait posé problème avec la nouvelle version du forum il y a quelques années.

----------


## madgic

Pour moi ça marche nickel  :;): 

Ce que j'attend maintenant, c'est un plus d'ergonomie pour naviguer entre les numéros, pouvoir rechercher des articles sur un jeu...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Est-ce que ce serait pas à cause de mon pseudo ? Je me souviens que ça avait posé problème avec la nouvelle version du forum il y a quelques années.


Oui, je pense que le "é" pose problème.

----------


## Mastaba

Ca marche pas même après déconnexion/reconnexion sur le forum, pourtant j'ai pas d'accents dans mon mot de passe.

----------


## FD_00

Pareil, je ne reussis pas a me connecter avec mon compte normal, alors que ca passe nickel sur boutique + forum.

----------


## Maomam

Loin de moi l'envie de vouloir ajouter à vos tourments mais, si j'arrive bien à me connecter, le site considère que je suis un gueux sans abonnement. Voilà.

----------


## kheelan

Hello,

Comme beaucoup de canard : boutique + forum OK. beta KO.

Kheelan

----------


## Patland

Idem pour moi. Connexion sans problèmes sur la boutique et le forum, Unrecognized username or password sur le site Beta

----------


## Nimo

De mon côté j'ai réussi à me connecter sur le site mais, malgré le fait que je vois bien mon abonnement sur la boutique, le site beta ne me considère pas comme abonné et ne me laisse pas accéder aux articles  ::cry::

----------


## Narushima

Attendez, moi j'ai une vraie question : est-ce que la grille de Maîtresse Paule Cul sera un jour faisable directement dans le navigateur ?

----------


## Yshuya

Je propos de partager la grille des mots croisés à la plèbe. 

Merci de faire le nécessaire.  :^_^:

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Attendez, moi j'ai une vraie question : est-ce que la grille de Maîtresse Paule Cul sera un jour faisable directement dans le navigateur ?


Ce n'est pas à l'ordre du jour, mais personnellement, ça m'éclaterait.
On va lancer un second Kickstarter pour ça. Génie.

----------


## Bilbut

> De mon côté j'ai réussi à me connecter sur le site mais, malgré le fait que je vois bien mon abonnement sur la boutique, le site beta ne me considère pas comme abonné et ne me laisse pas accéder aux articles


Ok ça me rassure, je ne suis pas seul (et Maomam est dans le même cas également).

----------


## gnouman

Une fonction de 'recherche' pour trouver un jeu testé (ou pas) c'est prévue ? 

Par contre je trouve la navigation dans les news assez chiante. On est obligé de remonter redescendre en fonction de la longueur de la new pour pouvoir celle d'a coté.

----------


## Yshuya

Il est où l'article au coin  du jeu d'Ivan ?

----------


## Nimo

> Ok ça me rassure, je ne suis pas seul (et Maomam est dans le même cas également).


Je suis retourné dans la boutique et j'ai remarqué que mon abo numérique était "bleu clair", comme mes anciens abonnements maintenant terminés, alors que mon abo CPC Hardware actif est "bleu foncé".
Donc indépendamment des dates indiquées (abo jusqu'en janvier 2018), je pense que l'abo numérique est taggé en inactif sur mon compte boutique.

Quelqu'un chez qui ça marche peut confirmer mon histoire de couleur (bleu foncé pour actif et clair pour inactif) ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Multiples problèmes de connexion et de reconnaissance des droits (abonné ou pas) sur le site actuellement, certainement en partie dû à la surcharge du serveur: y a un paquet de requêtes qui mettent trop longtemps à aboutir.
On travaille dessus avant de pouvoir faire des réponses individuelles.

----------


## olih

"Chez moi, ça marche"™  et j'ai pu lire tout le mag sur le site, 

Spoiler Alert! 


après avoir acheté aujourd'hui candidement le dit magazine en kiosque  :tired: 



Mais je n'ai pas pu changer mon avatar  :Emo:

----------


## totok

Bonjour à tous et à l'équipe,

Très sympa de pouvoir déjà lire quelques articles en attendant la générosité de mon facteur.
Par contre, j'appuie le problème du changement de l'avatar qui n'est pas sauvegardé. (malgré un nettoyage du cache navigateur).
Bon c'est secondaire, c'est déjà cool d'accéder au contenu abonné.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Les Bitcoincoins sont des jetons qui te permettent de partager gratuitement des articles avec n'importe qui.
> Quant aux choco BN, la binouze ou les câlins, je vois ça comme une manière de dire aux rédacteurs/trices qu'on a apprécié l'article.
> D'ailleurs si l'équipe pouvait rajouter une icône "sac à vomi" ou "caca fumant" pour exprimer une opinion divergente... on sait jamais.


Bon, 3 bitcoincoins à distribuer du haut de mon infinie bienveillance à toute cette bande de bouseux chouineurs qui grattent les bas de pantalons des esprits éclairés que nous sommes tels des lépreux en quête d'un quignon de pain et d'un peu de pitié.

J'en fais ptêtre un peu trop.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Multiples problèmes de connexion et de reconnaissance des droits (abonné ou pas) sur le site actuellement, certainement en partie dû à la surcharge du serveur: y a un paquet de requêtes qui mettent trop longtemps à aboutir.
> On travaille dessus avant de pouvoir faire des réponses individuelles.


C'est noté. Je signale simplement que de mon côté également il est impossible de se connecter. Et quand je veux reset mon mot de passe (sait-on jamais), il ne reconnait ni mon pseudo, ni mon adresse mail (pourtant la même depuis la création du compte il y a presque 11 ans).

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Multiples problèmes de connexion et de reconnaissance des droits (abonné ou pas) sur le site actuellement, certainement en partie dû à la surcharge du serveur: y a un paquet de requêtes qui mettent trop longtemps à aboutir.
> On travaille dessus avant de pouvoir faire des réponses individuelles.


C'est pas mal, mon abonnement a disparu de la page de la boutique...
Alors qu'il y était hier, quand je me suis réabonné à CPC Hardware.

Edit : Et qu'en plus le "PACK NOMADE" est bien indiqué dans la liste des commandes...

----------


## Kwent

> Juste pour ajouter plus d'infos au problème, lorsque je tente de réinitialiser le mot de passe sur le nouveau site, j'ai un message comme quoi mon email n'est pas reconnu. Meme chose pour mon pseudo. 
> 
> C'est très frustrant de ne pas pouvoir participer au DDoS utilisateur ...


La même  ::cry::

----------


## grammaton

> Attendez, moi j'ai une vraie question : est-ce que la grille de Maîtresse Paule Cul sera un jour faisable directement dans le navigateur ?


Pour ma part, je suis déçu de ne pas retrouver les jeux de mots en haut des pages des news (ou je les ai ratés peut-être ?!).

----------


## grammaton

J'aimerais bien deux options : pouvoir lire les articles les uns après les autres, dans l'ordre du magazine sans devoir passer par moult liens (juste un "article - ou page - suivant"), je ne sais pas si cela est prévu.

Et j'ai hâte de pouvoir partager un article avec des non-abonnés... mais il leur faut un compte sur le site c'est ça ?

----------


## EvilGuinness

Tout en haut à gauche, dans chaque article, là où tu vois "CPC 355" dans la petite bulle les flèches gauche/droite permettent d'aller d'un article à un autre.

----------


## grammaton

> Tout en haut à gauche, dans chaque article, là où tu vois "CPC 355" dans la petite bulle les flèches gauche/droite permettent d'aller d'un article à un autre.


Oki merci je vais regarder ça ! Ha oui mais vu que je scrollais directement vers le bas j'ai complètement zappé cette bulle   ::w00t::  !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Elle serait bien en bas de l'article ou qu'elle suive la page comme sur mobile si j'ai bien vu les captures d'écran de certains ?

----------


## polca

> Juste pour ajouter plus d'infos au problème, lorsque je tente de réinitialiser le mot de passe sur le nouveau site, j'ai un message comme quoi mon email n'est pas reconnu. Meme chose pour mon pseudo. 
> 
> C'est très frustrant de ne pas pouvoir participer au DDoS utilisateur ...


pareil T_T

----------


## gros_bidule

Tiens, un défaut de mise en page. Sans doute a t-il déjà été relevé, mais je note au cas où :

sur http://beta.canardpc.com/355/les-con...grand-maitre-b
en 1080p, mais avec un zoom Windows à 125% (mais ça n'a peut être aucun lien), l'image d'entête est élargie en largeur, mais du coup ou perd des parties en haut et en bas.
Une screenshot sera plus parlante :



Alors que l'image en question est http://beta.canardpc.com/sites/defau...1796-gmb03.jpg

----------


## Lomion

Bon, je ne pense pas apporter beaucoup d'eau au moulin de Canard PC mais j'ai un peu le même problème que tout le monde: mes identifiants fonctionnent sur le forum et sur la boutique, mais pas sur le site Beta. Ca me dit invariablement qu'il y a une erreur avec l'identifiant ou le mot de passe.
Bon courage.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Pour ma part, je suis déçu de ne pas retrouver les jeux de mots en haut des pages des news (ou je les ai ratés peut-être ?!).


Mais oui ! La grille de Maîtresse Paule Cul + les brèves de haut-de-page sont plus que nécessaires et pourtant on oublie !

----------


## gros_bidule

+1, c'est un scandale. On veut nos jeux de mots  ::P: 

Et les images aléatoires dans les news, je trouve ça bizarre et sans valeur ajoutée. On risque de passer à côté de certaines images sympas, mais surtout, je trouve que ça n'aide pas à avoir un point de repaire quand on consulte la même page plusieurs fois (ex: j'ai rechargé les actus hardware, bah j'ai pas compris tout de suite où j'étais, j'ai scrollé pour chercher l'image de coincoin qui m'avait fait rigoler, forcément sans la trouver). Perturbant.

----------


## FrousT

Du coup j'ai enfin réussi à me connecter, le site est très beau, l'interface est soigné, ça fait très propre on se promène la dedans comme papa dans maman donc chapeau.  :Clap:  (Oui je m'étais pas connecté du tout avant...)





> Mais oui ! La grille de Maîtresse Paule Cul + les brèves de haut-de-page sont plus que nécessaires et pourtant on oublie !


Tu veux dire cette rubrique ? http://beta.canardpc.com/355/la-gril...esse-paule-cul

Moi perso ça m'a jamais trop intéréssé, et puis là je peux pas amener mon PC aux chiottes pour faire mes grilles donc bon  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Coucouf

> Juste pour ajouter plus d'infos au problème, lorsque je tente de réinitialiser le mot de passe sur le nouveau site, j'ai un message comme quoi mon email n'est pas reconnu. Meme chose pour mon pseudo. 
> 
> C'est très frustrant de ne pas pouvoir participer au DDoS utilisateur ...


Même chose ici.
La connexion fonctionne bien sur la boutique et le forum.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Du coup j'ai enfin réussi à me connecter, le site est très beau, l'interface est soigné, ça fait très propre on se promène la dedans comme papa dans maman donc chapeau.  (Oui je m'étais pas connecté du tout avant...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tu veux dire cette rubrique ? http://beta.canardpc.com/355/la-gril...esse-paule-cul
> 
> Moi perso ça m'a jamais trop intéréssé, et puis là je peux pas amener mon PC aux chiottes pour faire mes grilles donc bon


Possible, je n'arrive toujours pas à me connecter donc je n'arrive pas à voir la grille (mais bien l'intitulé  ::lol::  )

----------


## Zerger

Ca fait un peu tâche de faire planter le site si on offre un article à un ami sans préciser le pseudo  ::siffle::

----------


## Shtong

Essayé de me connecter sur le site beta hier et ce matin, sans succès  ::'(:  alors que tout va bien ici et que mon abo est bien activé sur la boutique.

Bon courage aux devs :]

----------


## olih

> Possible, je n'arrive toujours pas à me connecter donc je n'arrive pas à voir la grille (mais bien l'intitulé  )


Si tu veux, je peux te filer un accès à la rubrique :généreux:.


:edit:



> Le site Web a rencontré une erreur inattendue. Veuillez essayer de nouveau plus tard.


Et moi qui était plein de bonne volonté  :Emo:

----------


## Blackogg

Chez moi, c'est pareil que pour (visiblement) un bon paquet de canards : la connexion fonctionne mais le site me considère comme non abonné (alors que la boutique mentionne bien mon abonnement à la version numérique). 
J'ai testé sous mon Firefox avec sa tonne de plugins et autres restrictions sur les cookies, puis sur un chrome avec tous les réglages par défaut, et le résultat est le même  :Emo: .

----------


## Alkesh

Impossible de se connecter sur la beta, identifiants / mdp ok sur forum et boutique, abo actif mais erruer d authentification systematique. Que se soit sur IE ou Safari depuis un mac.

:cheers:

----------


## Nono

Ça maaaaaaaaaarche !!!!!  :Vibre: 

Je note la possibilité d'envoyer chocolat, alcool, ou amour aux rédacteurs, ce qui est bien. Mais il manque l'option "jeter des pierres" ou "envoyer du caca". Comment savez-vous que nous sommes des connards d'enfants gâtés ?

----------


## slecoanet

> Impossible de se connecter sur la beta, identifiants / mdp ok sur forum et boutique, abo actif mais erruer d authentification systematique. Que se soit sur IE ou Safari depuis un mac.
> 
> :cheers:


Bonjour,

je me joins à Alkesh et Blackogg j'ai les mêmes symptômes: login et password OK (et identiques) sur forum et boutique mais je me fait jeter du site http://beta.canardpc.com/ avec le message suivant:

_Error: Sorry, unrecognized username or password.
Unrecognized username or password. Forgot your password?_

Ceci sous chrome ou IE

Bon courage aux équipes  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Hello à tous.

J'ai publié une annonce et mode d'emploi plus détaillée sur le site.
Je ferme ce fil après avoir noté vos retours, pour continuer la discussion sur l'autre.

----------

